#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-29
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Helpt beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend te maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. | Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan. 19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven eerstvolgende teammeeting: h
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Helpt beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend te maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. | Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan. 19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Helpt beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend te maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. | Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.c
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Helpt beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend te maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  Beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  Beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  Beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken om wiki te maken...:(
<leoquant> vanaf: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief linken naar wiki workshops....
<RawChid> leoquant: wat is je probleem?
<leoquant> RawChid, linkage vanaf die pgina naar de/een uitgebreide wikpage, met onderwerp workshop/leiders en deelnemers
<RawChid> Je kunt geen link toevoegen op die wiki pagina?
<leoquant> nee, geen toestemming
<RawChid> Geef de tekst eens, kijken wat hij bij mij zegt
<leoquant> U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken.
<RawChid> Je kunt die pagina uberhaupt niet bewerken?
<RawChid> Dat is gek, want je hebt em eerder wel bewerkt...
<leoquant> na: Create new empty page
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> precies de hoofdpagina wel
<RawChid> Welke page? Wat is de url
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief heeft testcees in eerste instantie opgezet
<leoquant> ik heb ge-eidt
<leoquant> edit
<leoquant> d
<RawChid> Oke, dit komt omdat je alleen binnen /commmunity mag bewerken
<RawChid> Dit wordt ooit nog wel opgelost. Maar voorlopig zou ik gewoon de pagina's binnen /community maken
<leoquant> hoe maak ik een linkage naar wikipage binnen de community
<RawChid> En alles omtrent mwanzo, dan in de map /community/mwanzo
<leoquant> kun je een url openen?
<RawChid> Euhm, op de homepagina van mwanzo kun je zien hoe je links maakt.
<RawChid> [[community/mwanzo/initiatief|Initiatief]] <- link naar initiatief
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo ==>link toevoegen dus?
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> dabk
<leoquant> n
<RawChid> Maar niet het volledige adres, als link moet je ervan maken: community/mwanzo
<leoquant> zou jij een page kunnen maken via de workshops met enkel de naam IRC workshop, dan edit ik hem verder
<leoquant> is dat wat?
<RawChid> Ja hoor
<RawChid> ff kijken
<RawChid> Een workshop wiki is misschien ook wel een idee :)
<leoquant> dus via: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> klikken op eerste workshop is wikipage
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> met titel IRC workshop
<leoquant> de rest edit ik
<leoquant> Opzetten IRC client
<leoquant> Verder vind ik dat elk team masterclasses mag opzetten, maar of dat gebeuren gaat....
<leoquant> laten wij het initiatief maar nemen
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Ik maak voor de workshops even een heel apart gedeelte.
<leoquant> goed
<RawChid> Het initiatief left uit wat de bedoeling is enzo. En op een aparte pagina komt dan een lijstje en kun je doorklikken.
<leoquant> zo kan het ook inderdaad
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> ben even weg
<RawChid> Hey leoquant, ik heb het aangepast. Zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief#Activiteitenvoorstelvoordeworkshops
<RawChid> Je kunt daar nu doorklikken naar de Workshopspagina.
<RawChid> Ik heb nog geen pagina voor de workshops zelf gemaakt, maar wel alvast linkjes.
<RawChid> Als je dan op het vraagteken klikt voor de workshopnaam, kun je die pagina aanmaken.
<leoquant> ok moment
<leoquant> lijkt allemaal te werken, dank
<RawChid> Geen dank
<RawChid> Trouwens, je hebt de agenda voor de volgende vergadering ook al aangemaakt zag ik
<leoquant> Op welke plek is inschrijven het handigst wat jou betreft, inschr. voor de shops? op de wiki zelf?
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Uhm, dat weet ik niet zo goed. Via dat loco.ubuntu kun je aangeven of je bij een event bent, dat werkt opzich wel handig.
<RawChid> Dat is dan op basis van je LP account
<leoquant> ik denk ook dat naast =titel= =omschrijving= ook =tijdstip= misschien handig is, wnog empty uiteraard, wat vind jij
<leoquant> een extra kollom dus
<leoquant> maar kan ook op de workshop wiki
<RawChid> Ja joh, kan allemaal
<leoquant> oki
<RawChid> Ohja, dat wilde ik vragen
<RawChid> Waarom heb je geen aparte pagina voor de volgende vergadering?
<leoquant> Heb ik dat niet?
<leoquant> grrr
<RawChid> Euhm, wacht even
<RawChid> Het idee dat ik had was zeg maar zoiets: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings
<leoquant> de oude staat er nog bij toch, krijg daar nog notulen van
<RawChid> Dus een lijst met data, en dan kun je doorklikken naar de agenda.
<leoquant> yep dat is veel overzichtelijker idd
<leoquant> die opzet heb ik gemist vandaag...
<leoquant> :/
<RawChid> Ach, het is maandag
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik ben iets te vlot geweest vrees ik
<RawChid> Gelukkig is de wiki makkelijk aanpasbaar :)
<leoquant> ca est
<Gotiniens> hoeveel maakt het uit als ik de CoC met mijn nick sign, ipv mijn echte naam?
<Gotiniens> ik probeer die twee namelijk los van elkaar te houden
<leoquant> nick ik ok Gotiniens
<leoquant> s
<Gotiniens> ok dan, :)
<leoquant> er staat afaik nergens dat het je echte naam moet zijn toch?
<Gotiniens> noujah, er wordt gevraagd om mijn "real name"
<leoquant> verder kent iedereen je als Gotiniens
<leoquant> werkelijk?
<Gotiniens> en ik weet dat soms in security dingen dat soort dingen wel belangrijk zijn
<leoquant> heb je een linkage?
<Gotiniens> bijv een ssl certificaat voor een website zal ik nooit krijgen onder mijn nick
<leoquant> nee
<Gotiniens> leoquant, alleen een screenie ik gebruik de gui van seahorse
<leoquant> maar " vraagt" code of conduct ergens in het proces naar je echte naam?
<leoquant> ok
<Gotiniens> nee bij het aanmaken van mijn pgp key
<leoquant> gewoon je nick doen als jij dat wil tenminste
<leoquant> seahorse = wachtwoorden en sleutels beheer toch?
<leoquant> erg makkelijk zo'n gui
<Gotiniens> idd, en je kan dus je pgp key aanmaken vanuit seahorse, is heel makkelijk tot nu toe
<Gotiniens> niet dat ik het niet op commandline kan, maar de gui manier is soms makkelijker uitleggen aan nieuwelingen
<leoquant> en de fingerprint importeer en exporteer je via launchpad naar de ubuntu keyserver?
<leoquant> Gotiniens,  klopt
<Gotiniens> mjah, dat moet ik nog even uitvogelen, me key is net klaar
<leoquant> rustig aan...:P
<leoquant> duurde bij mij tamelijk lang voordat ik het snapte pff
<leoquant> gedoe
<Gotiniens> mjah, maar heb op HBO specialisatie security gedaan, dus zou dit moeten snappen :P
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> idd
 * leoquant is een leek
<leoquant> (ik denk dat je de key viqa seahorse kunt exporteren naar ubuntu keyserver, echter launchpad is nodig voor de ondertekening van de code naar dat emailadres afaik
<Gotiniens> je zou gewoon moeten kunnen knippen plakken
<Gotiniens> maar dat gaat fout
<leoquant> maar die key decodeer je code
<Gotiniens> ah
<Gotiniens> ik moet de key eerst uploaden naar de ubuntu server
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> en dan even wachten, 10 min.
<leoquant> daar ging ik de fout in
<Gotiniens> nou even wachten dan
<Gotiniens> dan maar even kijken wat de makkelijkste manier is om PGP in gmail te gebruiken
<leoquant> : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<leoquant> gemaakt door vooral dennis
<leoquant> via thunderbird? Enigmail
<Gotiniens> nee gewoon de webinterface
<Gotiniens> zal wss een extensie voor chrome moeten vinden
<leoquant> sorry ik ken alleen de opzet via enigmail in thunderbird
<leoquant> erg makkelijk
<RawChid> Ik zou dezelfde naam kiezen als je in Launchpad hebt
<Gotiniens> mjah dat is ook gotiniens
<leoquant> You need to tell Launchpad about your OpenPGP key(s) to be able to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct (and thus become an Ubuntero) and to build packages using HCT.
<leoquant> Visit the OpenPGP Keys page once logged into Launchpad. Paste your key fingerprint into the textbox:
<leoquant> gpg --fingerprint
<leoquant> 95BD 8377 2644 DD4F 28B5  2C37 0F6E 4CA6 D8FC 66D2
<leoquant> voorbeeld
<leoquant> Launchpad will send you an email which you will have to decrypt. You can save the text to a file: (Sample message- make sure not to alter format)
<leoquant> hier stopt mijn spam
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> dan:
<leoquant> gpg --decrypt file.txt
<leoquant> #
<leoquant>     * You will need to enter your passphrase.
<leoquant> # The message will be displayed along with the link you must follow to confirm your key in Launchpad.
<leoquant> # Follow the link, enter your Launchpad password as asked, and you are done!
<leoquant> klaar
<leoquant> dit stuk kan enkel via launchpad imho
<Gotiniens> jammer het hele process kan niet in seahorse :)
<leoquant> searhorse geeft je geen code of c.
<Gotiniens> en je kan die mail niet decrypten
<Gotiniens> en ben te lui om daar een mail client voor op te zetten, dus doen we dat maar even commandline
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ben benieuwd
<leoquant> is sense ook ergens in town?
<Gotiniens> zo, de key zit in launchpad, nu de CoC signen
<leoquant> great
<Gotiniens> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<Gotiniens> Yes
<RawChid> :)
<Gotiniens> eitje dus
<RawChid> sense is online
<Gotiniens> maar zoals ik zei, voor mij moet dat ook wel makkelijk zijn
<Gotiniens> goh, wat toevallig ;)
<sense> hallo
<sense> Hoe gaat het hier?
<leoquant> Go welldone
<leoquant> oef Gotiniens  bedoel ik
<leoquant> we signeren de code of conduct
<leoquant> momenteel
<leoquant> :P
<sense> Ah, altijd lastig.
<Gotiniens> vind je?
<leoquant> vond ik wel
<leoquant> Gotiniens,  heb je een link naar je launchpad pagina?
<RawChid> Ik vind het apart dat daar (nog?) geen concreet stappenplan voor is.
<sense> Het proces is veel te onduidelijk voor iets wat we graag zoveel mogelijk mensen zien doen.
<leoquant> klopt sense
<RawChid> 20:27:52 <+RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation%20on%20Launchpad  <- dit is  een kleine toelichting, maar niet genoeg voor als je de CoC wilt ondertekenen denk ik.
<Gotiniens> https://launchpad.net/~gotiniens
<Gotiniens> mjah het is voor mij niet de eerste keer dat ik openpgp of iets dergelijks gebruik
<Gotiniens> dat zal ook schelen natuurlijk
<leoquant> een 2048 key
<sense> De vergadering zou een mooie gelegenheid zijn voor een keysigning-party. ;)
<leoquant> moet ff weg....
<leoquant> sense dat doen we in de masterclasses
<leoquant> :P
<sense> ahah!
<leoquant> soort classroom sessies mode +m
<leoquant> hoeven we alles slechts 1 keer te doen per jaar
<leoquant> indiv. hulp ken ook hier
<leoquant> geen punt
<leoquant> maar ik moet ff bellen
<leoquant> latersz
<Gotiniens> maar key signing pary's zijn toch ook bedoeld om elkaar keys te signen?
<Gotiniens> zodat het duidelijker wordt hoe veilig jou key is?
<leoquant> sense: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> zie masterclasses
<leoquant> Gotiniens, dat kan ook
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<Gotiniens> er is nu namelijk 1 persoon die zegt dat mijn key aan mijn persoon toebehoord, ik ;)
<sense> en waarom zouden we jou geloven? :)
<Gotiniens> precies...
<Gotiniens> ik kan mwanzo-team op launchpad niet joinen, waarschijnlijk omdat ik een uitnodiging daarvoor nodig heb?
<leoquant> is open team
<leoquant> team is restricted voorlopig
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo niet
<leoquant> in dat team zit je nu
<Gotiniens> idd, net gejoined
<leoquant> zie ik net
<leoquant> (nu sense nog...hint) sorry
<leoquant> : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  14 leden is reeds aardig vind ik
<leoquant> Gotiniens, op IRC heb ik je graag in het teamgedeelte
<leoquant> zoals nu
<Gotiniens> dat is goed hoor :)
<Gotiniens> maar dat is dus wat anders dan mwanzo-team op launchpad? is dat niet een beetje verwarrend?
<leoquant> later wordt ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team moderated
<leoquant> en uitgebreid
<Gotiniens> mischien is het leuk om de  +V's hier een leuke naam te geven, zoals "the geek sqaud" ;)
<Gotiniens> al zal dat niet handig zijn, aangezien er een bedrijf in amerika is wat zo heet.
<Gotiniens> http://www.geeksquad.com/
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> Gotiniens, we zijn net begonnen met dit...
<Gotiniens> leoquant, hence the: ;-)
<leoquant> pff ideeen genoeg...
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> leoquant: het is misschien ook handig om #ubuntu-nl-team te joinen. Hier vinden nog wel eens gesprekken plaats tussen de wat actievere IRC lieden.
<Gotiniens> kiwinote, mag ik vragen wie je bent, je nick komt me namelijk niet bekend voor
<Gotiniens> of ben je nieuw in ubuntu-nl?
<kiwinote> Gotiniens: ik ben een aantal jaar terug actief geweest voor ubuntu-nl (geen teamlid, gewoon ondersteuning)
<kiwinote> Gotiniens: tegenwoordig houd ik me vooral bezig met het ontwikkelen van software-center
<RawChid> Welkom terug :P
<kiwinote> ;)
<Gotiniens> maar zo te zien zit je in australie, tof
<kiwinote> engeland op het moment..
<Gotiniens> alvast 1 slaapplek voor mijn reis ;-)
<Gotiniens> ow shit
<Gotiniens> ;)
<RawChid> Ga je naar .aus Gotiniens?
<Gotiniens> is wel de bedoeling inderdaad
 * RawChid misschien ook. 
<Gotiniens> tof, wanneer?
<RawChid> Nog niet zeker, maar waarschijnlijk rond de zomer
<Gotiniens> dat hoop ik ook te halen
<Gotiniens> ik neem iig aan dat je de zomer hier bedoelt
<RawChid> Ik ga sowieso richting Azië, of ik Australië meepak ligt aan mijn budget
<RawChid> Ja, want na de kerst is er zomer in down under
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gotiniens> een kameraad van mij is er al eens geweest, en die heeft kerst gevierd met op het strand BBQ'en :)
<RawChid> Ga je backpacken?
<Gotiniens> ja
<RawChid> Lekker origineel
<RawChid> Hehe, ik ook hoor
<Gotiniens> inderdaad =)
<Gotiniens> maar het is wel harstikke makelijk in australie
<Gotiniens> is ook een beleid van australie
<RawChid> 1 vriend vamme heeft er 3 jaar gewoon en een andere 1 jaar.
<RawChid> En 3 australiërs die ze kenden zijn een tijdje in NL geweest, die ken ik nu ook. Altijd handig :)
<Gotiniens> zeker handig
<Gotiniens> een vriendin van me heeft familie in australie, mischien komt dat handig uit
<Gotiniens> maar ik wil nog niet te veel plannen enz, eerst afstuderen
<RawChid> Haha, ik zit in precies dezelfde situatie
<RawChid> En ik wil sowieso mijn reis niet teveel plannen. Een ticket, en misschien de eerste paar dagen overnachten, de rest zoek ik daar wel uit.
<RawChid> Uiteraard wel iets meer nadenken van tevoren, maar niet veel inplannen
<Gotiniens> nee dat is ook niet tof
<Gotiniens> wat ik wel wil plannen is Defqon.1 australie
<Gotiniens> dat zou betekenen 2e week september in sidney rondhangen
<RawChid> Haha, cool
<RawChid> Die zal ik onthouden
<RawChid> Ik heb gehoord dat ze daar hele schrale regels omtrent drank hebben.
<Gotiniens> bij defqon.1 australie, of australie algemeen?
<RawChid> Zeg maar wat ze hier met rookruimtes hebben, hebben ze daar op festivals met drank. Dus je moet je drank nuttigen op een andere plek dan waar het optreden is...
<RawChid> Algemeen, defqon weet ik niets van.
<RawChid> Euhm, we gaan offtopic...
<Gotiniens> hmmm, en non alcoholische dranken?
<Gotiniens> mjah, gaan we daar toch verder =)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-30
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010/Beginner
<RawChid> Interessant
<RawChid> leoquant, kun je misschien edge weghalen uit de URL in het topic?
<leoquant> RawChid, edge?
<RawChid> Basis in launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<RawChid> Lees ook: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated
<RawChid> edge is/was beta, ik en veel anderen zijn niet ingelogd als ze op een URL van edge.launchpad klikken. Dus lijkt me makkelijker om naar de direct LP pagina te verwijzen.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  Beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  Beginnende en gevorderde leden bekend maken met launchpad en haar uitgebreide infrastructuur. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Inschrijven teammeeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> RawChid, zoiets?
<leoquant> hi ronnie_vd_c
<ronnie_vd_c> hi leoquant
<RawChid> Perfect :)
<ronnie_vd_c> net even autojoin aangezet
<leoquant> RawChid, prima wiki verhaal van Charlene Tessier
<RawChid> Oke, ik heb het niet echt doorgelezen, maar het leek me wel bij mwanzo passen.
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, mag jij in de header van ubuntu forums nog verwijzen naar wzanzo?
<leoquant> ik dacht dat we dat in de meeting bespraken, correct me when i am wronf please
<leoquant> g
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: ah, vergeten. zal het zo even vragen ;)
<leoquant> bedankt
<leoquant> verdomme
<leoquant> ik heb een nieuwe rolstoel, mijn hele lijf doet zeer :O(
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: misschien hebben we een goede 'landingspagina' nodig waar die link naat toe verwijst
<leoquant> moment ronnie_vd_c
<RawChid> Voorlopig http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/  ?
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo  behoeft vormgeving
<leoquant> je hebt gelijk
<leoquant> plaatjes avatars ed
<leoquant> voorlopig maar even die idd
<RawChid> leoquant: join anders #ubuntu-nl-team
<leoquant> ivm nunslaughter?
<RawChid> Achja gewoon, krijg je meer mee. Het hoeft niet
<RawChid> Ah, ik ziedat je er al bent lol
<RawChid> Wellicht dan nog even kort op die homepage in een paar zinnen neerzetten wat mwanzo doet
<ronnie_vd_c> RawChid: Daar zat ik ook aan te denken
<ronnie_vd_c> ik ben al een aantal keywoorden aan het verzinnen
<ronnie_vd_c> Start hier, Bijdragen, Meehelpen, Begeleiding, Internationaal, Ubuntu-NL, Teams, Workshops...
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InternationaleGemeenschap/
<ronnie_vd_c> Vraagbaak, Kwaliteiten ontdekken
<ronnie_vd_c> Loco's, Onderlinge communicatie, Taakverdeling
<ronnie_vd_c> Ubuntero, Ubuntu Member, Launchpad
<leoquant> ubuntero, ubuntumember
<leoquant> lol
<ronnie_vd_c> IRC, Bazaar, Mailinglijsten
<leoquant> soyuz
<leoquant> packagen
<leoquant> dev's
<ronnie_vd_c> soyuz, is denk ik niet erg bekend bij de beginnende 'meehelper'
<leoquant> de terminologie is gebaseerd op de hobby van mark s he
<leoquant> lauchpad ed
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> zijn er meer termen gebaseerd op ruimtevaart?
<ronnie_vd_c> volgens mij niet
<leoquant> karma? ツ
<leoquant> is wel iets wat in de kernwoorden hoort
<ronnie_vd_c> nee, karma komt veel vaker voor bij OSS projecten
<leoquant> community councils
<leoquant> kom niet veel verder
<leoquant> we hebben er al een zooi
<ronnie_vd_c> inderdaad, zometeen wat groeperen
<leoquant> kernwoord is talent en affiniteit hebben met....op je plaats zijn binnen een geheel
<leoquant> das de filosofie
<ronnie_vd_c> +1
<leoquant> en verder kijken dan neus lang is
<leoquant> groei en bloei
<leoquant> (tussen vette " tekens)
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: op de voorpagina moet ook duidelijk komen te staan hoe ze met ons in contact kunnen komen
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> want er zullen ook vragen bij zitten
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, ik maak, verzin,nog een zorgvuldig verhaaltje dat de lading dekt. zo kort, maar duidelijk mogelijk
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, ik ben bezig met een 'overzichtspagina'
<leoquant> ik leg dat jullie nog voor
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, dank
<ronnie_vd_c> Daar staan zo'n beetje alle activiteiten waar wij als team bij kunnen helpen
<leoquant> yep. mooi
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: wat vind je hiervan? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Voorpagina
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, dat vind ik dus mooi
<leoquant> =onze taak= zou ik mwanzo in verwerken
<ronnie_vd_c> goed idee
<ronnie_vd_c> die vraagtekens kunnen nog vervangen worden door icoontje die met die categorie te maken hebbeb
<leoquant> ben ff aan het repeteren ( zang)
<leoquant> ben later weer terug ツ
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, ik ga eten kopen/koken
<leoquant> hi Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> hello
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Voorpagina#preview
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, in actie
<leoquant> prachtig
<Gotiniens> dat is inderdaad een mooie pagina
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: Ik vind dat het "De term Mwanzo is afkomstig uit het Swahili en betekent begin. " een lopend geheel in 2en splitst
<leoquant> ok ik kijk ff
<leoquant> done
<leoquant> nu als een overigens toegevoegd
<Gotiniens> kan in het contact opnemen gedeelte niet beter gelinkt worden naar de ubuntu-nl webchat ipv de freenode webchat?
<Gotiniens> of kan je bij onze webchat geen kanaal opgeven?
<leoquant> Gotiniens,: http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ronnie_vd_c> Gotiniens: dan kun je inderdaad geen kanaal opgeven helaas
<leoquant> ah
<ronnie_vd_c> Gotiniens: chat.ubuntu-nl.org stopt gewoon een iframe van freenode chat in de ubuntu pagina
<Gotiniens> maar wel zonder die captcha, die is ontzettend vervelend vind ik
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, ik zal morgen nog sleutelen aan de tekst, kunnen we reeds naar de preview linken via het forum?
<ronnie_vd_c> Gotiniens: ik krijg ook captcha op chat.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> het is zoveel mooier
<ronnie_vd_c> s/.com/-nl.irg
<Gotiniens> ow jah, ik zie het, alleen wat later
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: ik wil ben de pagina nog eens het aan het overkijken/veranderen
<leoquant> thx
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: kunnen we de contents van de voorpagina niet gewoon copy/pasten naar de root
<leoquant> de tekst is nu van generaal naar specifiek, das opzich wel aardig
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, voorlopig omdat we starten vind ik zo beter
<leoquant> het
<ronnie_vd_c> Ik denk dat de eerste landingspagina (dus waar je als eerste terechtkomt je meteen moet motiveren om contact op te nemen
<leoquant> yep uiteraard en die je hebt gemaakt is veel beter dan het eerste, verder is het work in progress..
<ronnie_vd_c> klopt, work in progress. Zet alvast maar een link op het forum voor feedback
<leoquant> de preview of via de header/linkage op het forum?
<ronnie_vd_c> header/linkage???
<ronnie_vd_c> "Wat aan de orde kan komen" en "Met welke vragen kun je terecht bij het Mwanzo Team" komen nogal overeen
<ronnie_vd_c> kunnen deze niet samengevoegd worden?
<leoquant> Forumrichtlijnen | Nederlandstalige documentatie | Meehelpen aan Ubuntu bedoel ik
<leoquant> de tekst zal ik herzien
<leoquant> en het iniatief uitbreiden
<leoquant> de initiatief pagina
<leoquant> tekst landingspag. minderen
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, morgen ga ik verder hiermee, ok?
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, ik stop er ook mee voor vandaag
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: we gaan de goede kant op. Super dat je deze kar wilt trekken
<leoquant> jij bedankt!
<leoquant> ツ later team
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-01
<leoquant> laacque, notulen af? ツ
<leoquant> welkom trouwens
<laacque> ja!
<laacque> maar krijg die zooi weer niet op de wiki
<leoquant> mooi
<laacque> leoquant, heb het naar jou gestuurd
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> zet ik het erop
<leoquant> zou me nog een lol willen doen
<laacque> snap er niks van he... ben weer mijn wachtwoord kwijt
<leoquant> als talenwonder boven wonder?
<laacque> vertelll
<leoquant> ronnie en ik en RawChid  zijn bezig met: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Voorpagina#preview
<leoquant> zou jij eens kunnen kijken naar het tekstuele gedeelte
<laacque> ik zit dus wel met het feit dat ik er niet op kan
<leoquant> en het kunnen beoordelen op literaire/rare kwaliteiten?
<leoquant> dan maak je toch een account aan?
<laacque> ja ja.....
<leoquant> wachtwoord vergeten==>emailtje?
<laacque> ik heb er al heel wat versleten
<leoquant>  werkt dat?
<leoquant> ah ok, doe het rustig aan
<leoquant> sorry trouwens
<leoquant> kijk ff nog je mail ok?
<leoquant> naar
<laacque> okay
<laacque> ik krijg geen mail he
<laacque> dus ik vraag u afffff
<leoquant> gekregen en op de wiki
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> heb je mail terug?
<laacque> net een nieuwe account aangemaakt
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2010-11-28
<leoquant> ik zal morgen het schema erin zetten
<leoquant> nu even geen tijd
<leoquant> helaas
<leoquant> de preview nogmaals:  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Voorpagina#preview
<laacque> ik word gallisch als ik er niet op kan komen
<leoquant> wacht ff
<leoquant> join ff #ubuntu-nl-team
<leoquant> voor hulp
<leoquant> heb je een nieuw account aangemaakt?
<leoquant> maar je komt er niet ingelogd op?
<leoquant> wiki naam is toch laacque akke?
<leoquant> dus laacque?
<laacque> ja, dat zou je zeggen....
<leoquant> testcees verzint iets
<leoquant>  /join#ubuntu-nl-team ff
<laacque> ik krijg geen piepjes bij private message....
<testcees> laacque, heb je een wiki naam die begint met Akke?
<laacque> dat zou zomaar kunnen
<laacque> Akke Hoekstra
<testcees> laacque, zonder spatie
<laacque> kan ook
<laacque> ik ben wat chaotisch.....;)
<testcees> Zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ReleaseParty/Intrepid/NL?action=info, daar sta je bij. :)
<laacque> ik heb toen ik in het team zat een ander wachtwoord gekregen met ander emailadres
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl.org heb je niet meer...
<laacque> neeeee
<testcees> een ubuntu-nl.org adres is slechts een forward afaik, SWAT kan het e-mail adres wijzigen op de server.
<laacque> ik heb nu een reset aangevraagd met mijn hotmail, volgens mij zat ik daar geregistreerd, maar krijg geen antwoord. Heb me net aangemeld met mijn huisadres...  maar wacht al een hele tijd
<laacque> Joost mag weten hoe ik mezelf laatst op de wiki heb gezet
<leoquant> laacque, weet je naar welk adres die ubuntu-nl.org geforward was?
<leoquant> ik weet die van mij nog
<laacque> vermoedelijk mijn gmail
<leoquant> kijk laacque  dit wordt gelogd, ubuntu nl team
<leoquant> daar kun je met adressen strooien
<laacque> laacque@gmail.com
<leoquant> oefffff
<laacque> daar vind ik niks van een wiki
<leoquant> kun je daar wat mee testcees
<testcees> ik weet niet wat?
<leoquant> laacque, ik heb iets gestuurd via ubuntu-nl.org
<leoquant> lijkt het te doen
<leoquant> vraag daar de reset eens aan?
<laacque> okay
<leoquant> heb je mijn mail binnen via dat adres?
<laacque> waar naartoe?
<leoquant> laacque@etc
<laacque> nee niks
<leoquant> ik weet het niet verder......
<laacque> het moet mijn hotmail zijn daar heb ik meerdere wiki toestanden staan
<leoquant> jammer dat het niet lukt....
<laacque> onhandig ook
<leoquant> ik ga even weg
<leoquant> nu
<leoquant> kids/afwas
<leoquant> ed
<laacque> snap niet dat ik me een paar dagen geleden wel kon aanmelden
<leoquant> later
<laacque> is goed
<Gotiniens> in de notulen word gevraagd een wiki pagina over mijzelf aan te maken, en dan wordt de wiki pagina van ronnie als vorbeeld gegeven
<Gotiniens> maar die is op de .com wiki, ik neem aan dat ik dat het beste op de NL wiki kan doen toch?
<Gotiniens> ivm nederlands
<RawChid> Goed punt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-02
<leoquant> RawChid, bedankt voor de goede tips in de preview
<leoquant> ik wil deze nu wel dfinitief koppelen aan de linkage op het forum
<RawChid> np
<RawChid> Deze Voorpagina wordt de nieuwe /mwanzo/ pagina toch?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> er kan altijd aan gesleuteld worden, maar dit staat voorlopig goed tot heel goed
<leoquant> kleine foutjes eruit gehaald
<RawChid> Kunnen we dan niet beter verplaatsen en vanaf het forum linken naar: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<leoquant> zou jij dat kunnen doen?
<RawChid> Is goed
<leoquant> ik ben bang voor brokken en toestemmings gedoe
<leoquant> dank je
<RawChid> Hehe, geen probleem
<RawChid> Trouwens, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<RawChid> In het menu enzo wordt het workshop genoemd, en op deze pagina masterclass
<RawChid> Lijkt me handiger om overal 1 naam te gebruiken
<RawChid> leoquant
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> workshops?
<leoquant> klasje is zo vreselijk
<RawChid> Haha
<leoquant> RawChid, je hebt gelijk 1 term is veel beter
<RawChid> Ik vind workshops prima (dan hoef je ook maar 1 pagina aan te passen)
<leoquant> masterclass= vrij elitaire term
<leoquant> master brrr
<RawChid> Hehe, het wordt ook te pas en te onpas gebruikt
<leoquant> idd
<RawChid> Ik ben met een beetje geluk bijna Master
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> gewoon workshops ok?
<RawChid> yep
<leoquant> RawChid,  OK!
<leoquant> master of science?
<RawChid> Ja :)
<leoquant> \O/
<Gotiniens> in de notulen word gevraagd een wiki pagina over mijzelf aan te maken, en dan wordt de wiki pagina van ronnie als vorbeeld gegeven
<Gotiniens> maar die is op de .com wiki, ik neem aan dat ik dat het beste op de NL wiki kan doen toch?
<Gotiniens> ivm nederlands
<leoquant> Gotiniens, , ja
<leoquant> ronnie heeft moeite te joinen...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-03
<RawChid> leoquant, de wiki heeft ook een knop proeflezing he :P
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> sorry
<RawChid> Volgens mij heb ik de opmaak van die tabel gefixt
<RawChid> Trouwens, je kunt misschien ook het inschrijven via loco.ubuntu.com laten verlopen
<RawChid> Ik weet niet wat het handigst is...
<leoquant> klopt RawChid
<RawChid> Via loco.ubu kun je inloggen met je launcpad account
<leoquant> gaik proberen
<leoquant> ik kwam idd niet uit de tabel
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> ga ik
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/  be ingelogd
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> proeflezing knop yes
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-04
<leoquant> DarkEra, hoe is het? (thuis)
<DarkEra> Hoi leoquant ,
<leoquant> Hi
<DarkEra> Goed, goed.... buiten de verkoudheid/griep gaat het heerlijk z'n gangetje
<DarkEra> bij jou?
<leoquant> jaja, redelijk hoor. ツ
<DarkEra> fijn om te horen :)
<leoquant> ik zit wat te peinzen over het mwanzo team
<leoquant> waar ik nu nog alleen zitting in heb
<leoquant> ik zit te denken aan criteria/ dingen die voldaan moeten zijn om te joinen binnen het team: ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> zoals: code of conduct/ launchpad account/pers. wiki/bijdragen aan support
<leoquant> en misschien andere criteria
<DarkEra> Wil je anderen erbij betrekken kwa de zitting van het mwanzo team?
<leoquant> tweeledig
<leoquant> ik zit er nu alleen in, dat is te weinig
<leoquant> andere kant wil ik een schot om zomaar het team te kunnen joinen
<leoquant> johanvd zit er ook in trouwens, die loopt al zooo lang mee
<leoquant> leden uit dat mean team moeten beslissen of iemand het teamgedeelte kan joinen via IRC lijkt mij?
<leoquant> via een vergadering
<DarkEra> dus je hebt in principe twee mensen die in het team zitten en de kar trekken.... jij en johan
<leoquant> dus moet men zich kandidaat kunnen stellen nietwaar?
<leoquant> DarkEra, we trekken samen de kar, ubuntu-nl-mwanzo doet in principe het werk
<DarkEra> aha...
<DarkEra> inderdaad, men zou zich kandidaat moeten kunnen stellen.
<leoquant> ja, dat is het beste he.
<leoquant> na te hebben voldaan aan een aantal "eisen"
<leoquant> vind je dat ook?
<DarkEra> de criteria die je eerder noemde zouden imho voldoende kunnen zijn en via een IRC vergadering zou er dus beslist kunnen worden zoals je al aangaf. Lijkt me toch het beste.
<leoquant> Dan zijn we het eens, dat is het meest logische ook.
<leoquant> Zijn er nog andere criteria?
<DarkEra> eventueel minstens een half jaar lid zijn bij Ubuntu NL/BE erbij?
<leoquant> inderdaad
<DarkEra> ik noem maar iets :)
<Gotiniens> waar hebben we het precies over?
<leoquant> Ik zal een schema maken, afvinkschema met eisen
<leoquant> een matrix
<DarkEra> we hebben het over de criteria waaran iemand moet voldoen om het mwanzo team te joinen Gotiniens
<DarkEra> :)
<Gotiniens> dat dacht ik al
<DarkEra> goede middag trouwens
<leoquant> idd ツ
<Gotiniens> waarom is tijd dat iemand bij Ubuntu NL zit belangrijk? het gaat lijkt me dan toch om zijn kennis
<leoquant> Hoi Gotiniens
<leoquant> kwaliteit en inzet zijn het belangrijkst
<DarkEra> na een half jaar zie je pas echt hoe iemand is en wat zijn of haar kwaliteiten zijn
<DarkEra> dat ziet men niet na 1 dag of week
<leoquant> dat vind ik ook
<leoquant> iemand moet letterlijk de weg weten binnen Ubuntu-nl en Ubuntu als community
<leoquant> daar horen vaardigheden bij
<leoquant> die heel subjectief zijn
<Gotiniens> vaardigheden kan je testen, daar heb je geen tijd voor nodig
<leoquant> : samenwerking
<leoquant> afspraken nakomen
<Gotiniens> maar zien hoe iemand is hebben jullie wel een punt voor inderdaad
<leoquant> etc.
<Gotiniens> dat zou je ook kunnen testen trouwens, maar ik denk niet dat mensen bereid zijn voor een spychologisch onderzoek ;)
<leoquant> dat is beslist niet de bedoeling
<DarkEra> Gotiniens, en dat is het belangrijkste punt. Om te zien hoe iemand is.
<Gotiniens> ik ben overtuigd :)
<leoquant> ik wil een afvinkschema maken, dingen objectiveren
<DarkEra> LOL... inderaad.... een spychotest gaat te ver...
<leoquant> zeker niet de bedoeling, wie ben ik...
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik wil ook niet oordelen
<leoquant> maar wel een "schot"plaatsen, met criteria
<leoquant> weet je
<leoquant> ik werk het uit
<leoquant> en presenteer het aan jullie
<leoquant> in dit team
<DarkEra> wilde ik net tegen je  zeggen.... :)
<leoquant> iemand anders mag dat ook doen uiteraard
<Gotiniens> ik moet nu weg, ben vandaag hier nog wel te vinden ofzo
<leoquant> dag Gotiniens  tot later
<DarkEra> tot later Gotiniens
<leoquant> ik ga ook even eten
<leoquant> laters
<DarkEra> ok
<DarkEra> tot straks dan want ik ben zo toch even shoppen
<leoquant> doeg, nice weekend
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-05
<leoquant> DarkEra,  en RawChid  hoe ver komen jullie bij het invullen van het schema om lid te worden van het teamgedeelte: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> DarkEra, het schema waar we het gister over hadden
<DarkEra> moment dan ga ik even kijken
<leoquant> k
<leoquant> ronnie is jullie reeds voorgegaan
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> daar staat ie ook, bewust dubbel
<leoquant> plus een schema van "specialismen".
<leoquant> van elk teamlid
<leoquant> dat is makkelijk wanneer iemand hulp zoekt
<leoquant> verder zoek ik nog hulp
<DarkEra> waarbij zoek je hulp? :)
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> de link verwijst nog naar niets, ik wil een soort korte wiki met irc clients
 * DarkEra is wat suf vandaag... excuses... griep
<leoquant> korte verwijzingen naar documentatie
<leoquant> take care DarkEra
<DarkEra> dank je leoquant
<leoquant> die docu bestaat reeds,ook in het Nderlands
<leoquant> maar ik ga zo sin-klaas doen met the fam.
<DarkEra> ik ga het even op het gemak doornemen in ieder geval
<DarkEra> veel plezier
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> dag
<leoquant> asfyxia, ping
<asfyxia> Hi leoquant
<leoquant> een vraagje
<asfyxia> roept u maar ;-)
<leoquant> ben je niet geregistreerd bij freenode?
<leoquant> ik wil je +V flaggen
<leoquant> asfyxia is not registered. krijg ik terug
<asfyxia> ik vermoed van niet. Klinkt oubollig, maar ik heb me hier ooit aangemeld, maar ik heb eens gecheckt of ik ooit mail terug had gekregen, dat was dus niet zo.
<Gotiniens> krijg je ook geen mail van volgens mij
<leoquant> welke client gebruik je?
<asfyxia> Maar geen nood, doe van de week manhaftig een nieuwe aanmelding, eens kijken wat er gebeurd.
<asfyxia> Ik gebruik Konversation
<leoquant> je kunt no-mail instellen
<asfyxia> wat is nomail?
<leoquant> dus registratie via emailkun je afschermen
<leoquant> moment
<asfyxia> wat voor voordeel biedt dat? Lijkt me juist handig, dat je een bevestiging krijgt, dat alles is aangekomen.
<leoquant> : Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<leoquant> daarna kun je emailadress hide instellen afaik
<leoquant> Syntax: SET HIDEMAIL ON|OFF
<leoquant> Example:
<leoquant>     /msg NickServ SET HIDEMAIL ON
<leoquant> dan heb jij je wel geregistreerd
<leoquant> xchat is het makkelijkst in de +z en +i mode
<asfyxia> Weet je wat, ik ga dit begin deze week eens aan de slinger krijgen. Er staat een howto op de wiki. Als het gelukt is, stuur ik je wel een PB, okay?
<leoquant> das mooi. kan ik je voicen
<leoquant> succes
<leoquant> als het niet lukt zijn "weër voor hulp
<leoquant> pff we er
<leoquant> :P
<asfyxia> Prima. En, ik heb XChat wel eens besnuffeld met Mint9 Gnome, maar ik vind Konversation toch een stuk prettiger... Enne, voor duistere vragen weet ik julie te vinden ;-)
<asfyxia> +l
<leoquant> lol duister...
<leoquant> Vayomer Elohim yehi-or vayehi-or
<asfyxia> U bedoelt?
<leoquant> we zijn toch duister? ツ
<asfyxia> Ohw, is dat Hebreeuws?
<leoquant> geen ivrit in ieder geval
<leoquant> heeft 2/3 jaar onder mijn forumberichtjes gestaan
<leoquant> maar
<leoquant> succes
<leoquant> doeg
<asfyxia> Tsja, we zijn allen duister in bepaalde krochten van ons zijn, dat is waar... je hoort van me ;-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-28
<hannie> dag leoquant , heb je 1 minuut?
<leoquant> ja hoor ツ
<hannie> Ik zie op de mwanzo-pagina's wat dingen die m.i. moeten worden gewijzigd.
<hannie> Moet ik dat per e-mail aan jou toesturen?
<leoquant> graag
<hannie> ok. Ik ben veel aan het lezen. Als ik iets tegen kom zal ik het mailen.
<leoquant> goed, taaltechnisch is het een ramp
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, kan ik hier iets vragen?
<leoquant> het is met grote haast in elkaar gezet
<hannie> leoquant, dat valt wel mee, hoor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hannie, ja hoor
<leoquant> 1 jaar geleden nu
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, pagina teams:
<hannie> een deel is Nederlands en een deel Engels.
<hannie> Is daar een reden voor?
<MrChrisDruif> m.i.?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, die pagina wordt automatisch aangemaakt, daar heb ik een module voor geschreven. Modules voor Drupal gebruiken standaar Engels, vervolgens kan je deze vertalen. De Engelse koppen zijn dus vertaalbare strings in de module. Ik heb inmiddels een nl.po bestand gemaakt, maar het is me nog niet gelukt deze aan de praat te krijgen in Drupal.
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, wil je dat ik de Engelse tekst vertaal  direct op de pagina?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daarnaast staan er stukken Engels in de beschrijvingen van teams op Launchpad. Dit dienen teams t.z.t. aan te passen door Engelse content op Launchpad in het homepage gedeelte te zetten oid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hannie, je kan deze teksten niet op de pagina aanpassen, de inhoudt wordt automatisch gegenereerd.
<hannie> LP is voor de int. gemeenschap, ubuntu-nl site voor Nederlandssprekenden
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, aha, ik begrijp het
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is dus de bedoeling dat op lp. teams de team description in het Nederlands doen, en dan in het homepage deel op lp engels. Die content verschijnt op lp vervolgens onder elkaar. Het is een beetje behelpen, maar de bedoeling is dat veranderlijke data op lp wordt bijgehouden door de teams zelf, en dat de website, drupal automatisch aangepast wordt zodra teams hun lp gegevens wijzigen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als er teams worden toegevoegd of verwijderd op lp, dan worden deze ook automatisch toegevoegd/verwijderd op de website.
<hannie> This is the team page of the Ubuntu Dutch Translators. The rest of this page is in Dutch. If you want to contact the team administrator, please use the Contact button on the right.
<hannie> Welkom bij de teampagina van het vertaalteam van Ubuntu-nl. Wij verzorgen de vertalingen van software en documentatie in Ubuntu.
<hannie> Zo hebben wij het bij Ubuntu Dutch Translators gedaan
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, als dat gebruik van nl.po (nog) niet mogelijk is, dan zit het linken eerder in de weg
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hannie, Idd. Die tekst krijg je dan in het teamoverzicht te zien. Het is dus een mogelijkheid om de Engelse tekst op te nemen in de homepage op launchpad, dan verschijnt deze niet meer in drupal.
<hannie> Is het dan niet handiger om de tekst rechtstreeks op de pagina "gemeenschap/teams" te plakken of te typen?
<hannie> Ik weet hoe lastig .po kan zijn. Ik ben bezig .tex naar .po te converteren. Gaat ook niet zonder slag of stoot ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die .po werkt wel, want de configuratie pagina's van de module worden wel correct vertaald. Maar de stukken vertaalde content niet. (content en configuratie zijn natuurlijk verschillende taalinstellingen)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet nog niet waar dat aan ligt, maar daar moet wel uit te komen zijn.
<hannie> ok, dan laat ik je er lekker even mee stoeien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk niet dat het handiger is de teksten rechtstreeks op de pagina van teams te typen. De ervaring leert dat dergelijke pagina's niet goed worden bijgehouden dan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is ook dubbel werk. Op Launchpad moet die info toch ingevoerd worden.
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, daar heb je gelijk in. Handmatig bijwerken wordt niet regelmatig gedaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel is het misschien een idee om de Engelse tekst misschien anders weer te geven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu is het bijvoorbeeld zo dat als teams een url tussen vierkante haken opnemen in hun team beschrijving op lp, dan deze url dan gebruikt wordt op de website als link naar de homepage.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Iets degelijks zou ook met Engelse content in de beschrijving gedaan kunnen worden. Engelse tekst tussen ** engels ** plaatsen oid. Dan kan die automatisch verwijderd worden.
<hannie> bedoel je de homepage van het team op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja. het vertaalteam zou bijvoorbeeld: [[http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam]] kunnen opnemen in de beschrijving op lp, dan wordt automatishc naar de wiki doorgelinked.
<hannie> Dat is toch prima, dan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Klik op de teams pagina van de website maar eens op het icoontje van de gemeenschapsraad, dan kom je automatishc op de wiki van de raad.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal aan de code ook toevoegen dat tekst tussn ** english text here ** automatishc wordt verwijderd op de website. Dat is denk ik de handigste oplossing daarvor.
<hannie> O, O, als ik op logo UDT klik kom ik op ubuntu-nl.org uit
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je hebt nog geen link op launchpad ingevuld denk ik?
<hannie> Misverstandje, denk ik. Ik klik op de pagina /gemeenschap/teams op een team (in rood) of het bijbehorende logo en kom dan op ubuntu-nl.org uit
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org als het goed is.
<hannie> Ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die teams hebben nog geen link in hun lp description opgenomen, zoals: [[http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam]]
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De teams die dat wel hebben gedaan worden wel goed gelinked.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk trouwens dat de manier waarop het artworkteam heeft aangegeven of content Engels danwel Nederlandstalig is op lp beter is dan het gebruiken van ** text ** om Engelstalige tekst aan te geven:
<hannie> ok. Maar als ik op een team klik op de pagina teams, dan kan ik toch gelinkt worden naar de pagina van dat team, hetzij op de wiki, hetzij op LP
<Thomas_de_Graaff> [English] This is the artwork team of the Dutch LoCo. We create icons and logos. We also make sure that the website (www.ubuntu-nl.org) keeps looking nice and tidy. [Nederlands] Dit is het artwork team van de Nederlands LoCo. Wij maken iconen en logo's. We zorgen er ook voor dat de vormgeving van de website (www.ubuntu-nl.org) er goed uit blijft zien.
<StefandeVries> Zowel de Nederlandse als de Engelstalige versie bevatten fouten, trouwens.
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik zal ook even een link maken op UDT-pagina. Kijken of dat werkt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat ik het zo maak dat er of naar de opgegeven link op lp gelinked wordt, of dat er gewoon geen link is. Dan kunnen teams zelf bepalen of ze op lp linken naar de lp pagina, of de wiki pagina.
<hannie> Ok, dat lijkt mij een goed idee
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hannie, geef het maar even door als je de link hebt gemaakt, dan ververs ik de cache van de site.
<hannie> ok
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb [[http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam]] bij Team description getypt. Weet niet of dit de bedoeling is ):
<MrChrisDruif> Laat je de link gewoon zien? Je kan hem ook mooier weergeven hé
<hannie> het is maar even om te testen, MrChrisDruif
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hannie, je hebt de link denk ik aan homepage toegevoegd, en niet aan description op lp?
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay =)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Want de link werkt niet op de website namelijk. De website haalt alleen de content van team description op.
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb hem daar geplaatst waar eerst de tekst Translators of Ubuntu from English to Dutch. stond
<hannie> die tekst werd ook weergegeven op de pagina Teams
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, de link werkt nu idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is denk ik mijn browsercache waarom deze niet werkte.
<hannie> Het is dus wel de goede plek?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel is de rest van de tekst nu weg. ;)
<hannie> Dan zal ik er nog even netjes een | aan toevoegen
<hannie> En je krijgt je tekst weer terug. Had jij die geschreven?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Welke tekst bedoel je? Ik heb geen teksten op lp vertaalteampagina geschreven.
<hannie> Translators of Ubuntu from English to Dutch. Deze. Heb ik ook niet geschreven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een voorganger denk ik dan. ;)
<hannie> Maakt niet uit. Ik zet het terug
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima. Ik ben nu weg, ga me bezig houden met eten maken e.d.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> groet
<hannie> eet ze
<Idroy> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> Thomas_de_Graaff: op de testserver/communityserver wordt het woord 'Je' gebruikt, is het niet beter hier 'U' van te maken?
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, welk lettertype wordt eigenlijk gebruikt voor de letters in dat menu bij https://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/ ?
<Idroy> in dat rechter menuutje
<Idroy> Ubuntu?
<Idroy> lijkt er wel op
<tiempjuuh> Idroy: jap, Ubuntu
<Idroy> ok
<tiempjuuh> Thomas_de_Graaff: Ook is de pagina 'Ubuntu Server - Introductie' niet bewerkbaar, maar er zijn nog wel wat foutjes.
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; hangt er vanaf wat voor mentaliteit we ten opzichten van nieuwe gebruikers willen hanteren (als in het verleden vastgesteld is dat het u moet zijn, dan moet het inderdaad veranderen, anders moet het ter discussie gesteld worden)
<MrChrisDruif> You kan u of je, dus tsja
<tiempjuuh> hm, ook de Ubuntu Cloud pagina is niet aanpasbaar
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; zit zeker alleen in het "normale" deel? Wij kunnen alleen het community deel aanpassen
<Idroy> brb, ff reloggen
<Idroy> naar ubuntu :P
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik heb nog wat kleine ideetjes over JFL, ping me maar zodra  je tijd hebt
<commandoline> Ronnie: ga verder :)
<Ronnie> je hebt nu een aparte panel voor schedule en logs. deze heb je niet nodig zodra er een les bezig is...
<Ronnie> je zou deze tabs een laag hoger kunnen zetten, dan heb je dus 3 tabs: Schedule, Logs, Lesson
<commandoline> hmm, zou kunnen.
<Ronnie> de schedule en logs kunnen dan ook zichtbaar zijn als je niet ingelogd bent (je hoeft namelijk alleen in te loggen voor lessen zelf)
<commandoline> Ik gebruik die ruimte alleen ook voor bijv. websites
<Ronnie> hmm, ...
<Ronnie> en admin tasks
<commandoline> inloggen is niet echt de moeite, op enter rammen is genoeg, eigenlijk.
<Ronnie> maar die zou je misschien samen met chat of Q&A kunnen zetten
<Ronnie> commandoline: klopt, maar blijft onlogisch om op 'IRC aan te melden' om de agenda en logs in te zien
<Ronnie> ook voor de usability zou het mijn inziens beter zijn om die menu's te scheiden
<commandoline> eigenlijk komt het erop neer dat ik deze blueprint eens een keer goed moet implementeren :P: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+spec/portal
<commandoline> heb ik vandaag toevallig net naar gekeken.
<Ronnie> ja, die zag ik via de mail nog even langs komen
<Ronnie> maar de hele portal is wel veel werk
<Ronnie> ik zou het gewoon stap voor stap aanpakken
<commandoline> daar zit wat in.
<Ronnie> gewoon elke keer kleine behapbare stappen
<commandoline> mja, anders dan duurt het een maand voordat het weer bruikbaar is...
<Ronnie> zo houd je het project levend en loop je minder snel tegen problemen aan, die je 'zin' in het project negatief beinvloedne
<commandoline> het is wel zo dat ik eigenlijk sowieso een deel portal moet implementeren voor de volgende functie: dia slides.
<commandoline> ok, ik zal eens kijken naar hoe het eruit ziet als ik een aantal dingen van pagina verander.
<commandoline> gaat het je trouwens vooral om het eerst moeten inloggen, of speelt schermruimte ook mee?
<Ronnie> beide, maar schermruimte vind ik eerste prio
<Ronnie> de agenda is met mijn resolutie ook totaal onleesbaar
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> hmm, UI.Layout problemen :(
<commandoline> de layout binnenin een jQuery UI tab krijgen lukt niet zo 1, 2, 3...
<Ronnie> waar loop je op vast?
<commandoline> nou, een tab heeft geen 'height' en dat is blijkbaar vereist voor UI.Layout
<Ronnie> die kun je toch met css een vaste height geven?
<commandoline> als ik die height zou weten, ja.
<Ronnie> de huidige zijn 29px content
<Ronnie> ow 28px, er zit een border -1px aan de onderkant
<Ronnie> hmm, maar ook weer een padding van 1px, dus toch 29pc
<Ronnie> px*
<commandoline> ok, ik al nog wel even kijken.
<commandoline> *zal
<Ronnie> anders kun je ook even je poort openzetten, dan wil ik best even mee kijken
<commandoline> ik kijk eerst zelf nog wel even.
<Ronnie> prima
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb nog even met gimp zitten te klooien. http://ubuntuone.com/7FiNqlHBDlfcYIJ502AC7t Ik heb ook al wel een idee waarom dat menu er zo raar uit ziet, de ruimte tussen de knoppen is wat te groot denk ik
<Ronnie> Idroy: er zitten zeker goede ideeen in je screenshot
<Ronnie> de oranje lijn tussen het inlog en menu mag wat subtieler denk ik (misshien zelfs grijs), de tekst van de gebruiker/login mag ook een maatje kleiner
<Ronnie> en de selectie van het menu mag een tikje lichter (zelfde als 2nd menu achtergrond)
<Idroy> die is ook het zelfde
<Idroy> alleen is het 2de menu iets donkerder
<Ronnie> hmm hij lijkt als de footer
<Idroy> de achtergrond van dat 2e menu is donkerder
<Idroy> daardoor lijkt dat selected ook donkerder
<Idroy> ik heb het met dat pipetje gedaan
<Ronnie> de kleur zou F7F7F7 moeten zijn
<Ronnie> he lichte deel van het menu
<Idroy> het selected is precies het zelfde
<Idroy> en het menu is anders
<Idroy> het menu heb ik helemaal wit gemaakt
<Ronnie> ja, het is idd de donkere variant. ik denk dat de lichtere mooier is
<Idroy> maar dat meot idd F7F7F7 zijn
<Ronnie> ik ben wel benieuwd wat je ziet als je onder de dikke oranje lijn nog eeen zwarte lijn zet, dat kan ook een leuk effect geven
<Idroy> ja, en dan wat aflopend naar F7F7F7 toe ofzo toe
<Idroy> ik maak de achtergrond van het menu ook even F7F7F7
<Ronnie> alleen het geseleceerde, de rest gewoon wit
<Idroy> geselecteerd is efefef (net zoals dat andere geselecteerde)
<Idroy> achtergrond moet inderdaad gewoon wit blijven
<Ronnie> dit is wat ik nu voor elkaar heb: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/ubuntunlverkiezingen.png/
<Idroy> oh ja,  een grijs balkje is inderdaad net wat netter
<Idroy> ik heb net dit gemaakt
<Idroy> de link komt er zo aan ;)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/7lwb4w3jSf5xTIVefW0rXy
<Idroy> dat balkje heb ik niet verandert
<Idroy> maar wel dat gast en aanmelden, iets kleiner
<Idroy> het balkje wat meer omhoog
<Idroy> jij hebt trouwens dat geselecteerde dezelfde kleur als de achtergrond van dat 2nd menu gegeven?
<Ronnie> oh, niet letten op de rest van de pagina. ik heb wat met firebug zitten klooien, vandaar dat de rest van de pagina niet helemaal meer klopt
<Idroy> oh ok
<Ronnie> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/ubuntunlverkiezingen.png/
<Idroy> ik heb nu dit: http://ubuntuone.com/69A7Orr5aTfYOSrLn1tyVa Achtergrond kleur van dat menu hetzelfde als de achtergrond van 2nd menu (f7f7f7), en het geselecteerde hetzelfde als de footer en het geselecteerde van 2ndmenu (efefef)
<Idroy> en het balkje grijs
<Idroy> Ik vind het bij jou net niet duidelijk genoeg welke er geselecteerd is, en dat afmelden is net iets te opvallend (misschien dat ie niet onderstreept is, dat dat beter werkt)
<Idroy> verder vind ik dat kleine lijntje wel erg nice
<Idroy> oh wacht, ik haal volgens mij die twee kleuren door elkaar.. ik zal het wel heel ff bekijken
<Ronnie> grijs menu vind ik net te weinig contrast met de achtergrond
<Idroy> mjah, het is wel subtiel inderdaad, maar wel hetzelfde als dat 2nd menu
<Idroy> ik had net btw, wel de kleuren correct op genoemd :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik ga nu, ben er straks denk ik nog wel weer.
<Idroy> cya later
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, toch nog gelukt met die tabs. Ik werk het later uit, ik denk dat het wel een verbetering is :)
<Ronnie> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/706/ubuntunlverkiezingen.png
<Idroy> ey oh
<Idroy> Ronnie, ben jij nog verder gegaan met dan menu?
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja
<Idroy> ik ben benieuwd :)
<Ronnie> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/ubuntunlverkiezingen.png/
<Ronnie> mijn baas zegt altijd, houd het zo kaal mogelijk
<Ronnie> te veel lijntjes en kleuren verward de gebruiker alleen mal
<Ronnie> maar *
<Idroy> hmmmm, heeft ie opzich wel gelijk in
<Idroy> ziet er btw super nice uit :D
<Ronnie> ik had eerst verwacht dat een aparte login 'module' er te blokkerig uit zou zien, maar toen ik het probeerde kwam het er erg goed uit
<Idroy> maar, moet dat geselecteerde niet een héél subtiel kleurtje krijgen?
<Idroy> Inderdaad, is echt een goeie oplossing
<Ronnie> nee, volgens mij is het oranje tekst goed genoeg
<Ronnie> het is mijn inziens genoeg verschil tussen de andere niet actieve items
<Idroy> ah, ik zie dat je dat ook bij de 2nd dat gedaan hebt? Alleen oranje tekst.
<Idroy> is daar ook zeer op zijn plaats, en duidelijk genoeg
<Ronnie> die 2nd wil ik wel de achtergrond kleur laten behouden, daar komt die andere kleur goed uit. ze hebben alleen de zelfde klasse, dus kan ik moeilijk andere styling het app menu zonder het 2nd menu te verkloten
<Ronnie> maar zonder background kan ook prima
<Ronnie> het is genoeg contrast
<Idroy> inderdaad
<Ronnie> ik had die rare schuine strepen in de 1st level ook al weg gehaald
<Idroy> ik zag het al in het forum
<Idroy> ziet er wel strakker uit
<Ronnie> vind ik ook
<Ronnie> een stuk rustiger ook
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad
<Idroy> is een missertje van canonical design, die schuine strepen ;)
<Idroy> Die oranje knoppen zijn hier ook veel beter op zijn plaats, in dit nieuwe thema :)
<Ronnie> yup, maar 1 per pagina, niet meer (uitzonderingen daar gelaten)
<Idroy> maar ze zijn ook minder lomp, dat scheelt ook heel erg
<Idroy> inderdaad
<Ronnie> de footer mag ook nog wel een likje verf gebruiken
<Ronnie> die van het forum is al wat beter
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad, is wat lager.
<Idroy> en van de site heeft te veel kleurtjes
<Idroy> paars, oranje en zwart (naja, zwart is natuurlijk geen kleur :P)
<Idroy> hoe zit het eigenlijk met de wiki dan?
<Ronnie> welke wiki, onze wiki , int wiki of onze nieuwe wiki ?
<Idroy> onze wiki, die nu nog bruin is, hoe gaat het met dat thema?
<Idroy> nieuwe thema*
<Idroy> of is er ergens al eentje pre-made?
<Ronnie> de internationale wiki kunnen we gebruiken en ombouwen
<Idroy> okay, mooi :)
<Ronnie> nog geen plannen, eerst de site, dan het forum, daarna de wiki
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> inderdaad
<Idroy> trouwens... ik zie ook dat de gemeenschapsraad de 24e nog een vergadering heeft gehad. Is er nog wat uitgekomen over de samenwerking tussen het artworkteam en webteam?
<Ronnie> ik zal eerst eens beginnen met de verkiezings app
<Ronnie> de 24e?
<Idroy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20111123?highlight=%28%5CbCategoryRaadsvergaderingen%5Cb%29
<Idroy> de 23e dan :P
<Idroy> Op die verkiezings pagina staat namelijk elke 10e en 24e van de maand
<Idroy> nieuwe verkiezings pagina*
<Idroy> of zit ik nu helemaal verkeerd....
<Ronnie> oh, de 24e doen we al niet meer. we vergaderen nu 1x per maand
<Idroy> ah ok
<Ronnie> meteen maar aangepast
<Ronnie> op de wiki althans
<Idroy> ;)
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-29
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hallo Idroy
<Idroy> hoe is het?
<leoquant> zeer goed dank je
<Idroy> mooi :)
<leoquant> en jij?
<Idroy> ook goed :)
<leoquant> o ja...
 * leoquant blijft proberen...denk eens aan workshop design
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> tzt, misschien, ooit...
<Idroy> hmmmm, op zich geen slecht idee
<leoquant> ik wil zelf dat ook graag eens onder begeleiding leren
<leoquant> wat basisdingen
<leoquant> maar voel je niet verplicht duh)
<Idroy> lijkt mij wel leuk om er een keertje een te geven
<leoquant> mooi! verder help ik je met de rooms en organisatie etc
<Idroy> ah, dat zou wel fijn zijn ja :)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, over de terminal en workshop: kan ook over permissies gaan read/r wrote/w rix etc
<leoquant> dan zouden we dat richting apparmpr kunnen drukken
<leoquant> lol
<Idroy> net iets te laat
<Idroy> :P
<leoquant> snel weg...haha
<Idroy> inderdaad
<leoquant> das mijn rol hier he
<leoquant> van doorzeurder
<leoquant> he!
<Idroy> leoquant, heb je het nieuwe thema al eens bekeken? (vast wel) http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/
<leoquant> nee nog niet...:/
<leoquant> dat is fraai
<Idroy> is natuurlijk nog stevig in aanbouw :)
<leoquant> ik geef je een website met een mooie balk, heel flexibel
<leoquant> http://www.bbned.nl/speedtest/
<leoquant> dat vind ik zooo gaaf
<Idroy> ik vind deze site ook veel fijner om door te browsen
<Idroy> ah ja, dat ziet er ook wel leuk uit
<MrChrisDruif> Heey, dat thema lijkt veel meer op het standaard Ubuntu thema, lekker =)
<leoquant> ook dat "bumpen" wat de ipod ook heeft
 * MrChrisDruif aloha StefandeVries 
<Idroy> bumpen? Dat haptic feedback?
<leoquant> of stuiteren
<Idroy> dat ie trilt als je iets aan klikt?
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Aloha, MrChrisDruif :)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<leoquant> onnozel maar leul/verzorgd
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Heej Idroy, leoquant.
<Idroy> inderdaad, dat is erg fijn, lijkt het net of je op een knop drukt
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> maar doe je erg mee in/aan de ontwikkeling van de site Idroy ?
<Idroy> niet HEEL erg, ik heb wel een paar mockups gemaakt
<Idroy> vooral voor deze pagina
<Idroy> https://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<Idroy> voor dat menu enzo
<leoquant> wie zitten er feitelijk in dat team trouwens?
<Idroy> en Ronnie heeft een paar ideeen van mij overgenomen (zoals het menu rechts enzo... dat moet dan nog op de community server komen)
<Idroy> geen idee :)
<Idroy> en ik ben ook wel bezig geweest met het forum
<Idroy> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<leoquant> ronnie en thomas is mij wel duidelijk
<leoquant> en jij dus
<Idroy> maar dan de icoontjes (die thomas vooral heeft gemaakt, maar ik heb ze er in gezet)
<leoquant> mooie opmaak: dat forum
<Idroy> dat heeft vooral Ronnie gemaakt, het is volgens mij ook gebaseerd op een bestaand thema
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, kan je afbeeldingen niet beter hun midden centreren? Ziet er raar uit op deze pagina http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/introductie-tab3
<Idroy> MrChrisDruif, ja maar dat soort dingen doen we denk ik wat later, eerst maar de site zelf opbouwen, en dan de inhoud. Lijkt mij het verstandigst
<leoquant> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar of je nou andere plaatjes neemt of niet, als je midden moet laten uitlijnen doe je dat toch met code lijkt me?
<leoquant> het is helemaal in stijk zo
<leoquant> l
<Idroy> MrChrisDruif, ja, maar deze site is nog vollop in aanbouw, het kan maar zo zijn dat zo´n pagian helemaal nog veranderd wordt
<Idroy> pagina*
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, wilde alleen even meedenken O=)
<Idroy> geen probleem hoor :)
<Idroy> sowieso moeten er nog een boel pagina´s aangemaakt worden
<leoquant> ik heb fysiek een probleem met heel veel wit op een scherm
<leoquant> gaat echt pijn doen
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<leoquant> darktheme's hebben mijn voorkeur
<leoquant> maja...
<Idroy> ye, heb ik ook last van
<Idroy> of naja, na een tijd er achter gezeten hebben
<leoquant> ja
<Idroy> ik heb er wel midner last van als ik achter een CRT zit trouwens
<Idroy> minder*
<leoquant> hmm led is mooi qua scherm
<leoquant> zwart is echt zwart he
<Idroy> hmmm, led heb ik zelf nog nooit geprobeerd
<leoquant> net iets rustiger imho
<leoquant> ik heb het op een laptopje
<Idroy> contrast is wel veel hoger, en dat is iig wel fijn
<leoquant> brb thx voor de chat ツ
<Idroy> ok :)
<Idroy> hey tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh :D
<tiempjuuh> hoi eenieder
<tiempjuuh> even konversation herstarten
<StefandeVries> wb
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: jah, het tab-complete werkt weer :P
<StefandeVries> Mooi :P
<tiempjuuh> om hele namen op te schrijven... Kijk, Idroy (sorry voor de highlight) gaat nog wel, maar StefandeVries is te lang
<tiempjuuh> (en die StefandeVries heb ik handmatig getikt 8)
<Idroy> ik typ het altijd helemaal over...
<Idroy> is er nog een manier dan :O
<StefandeVries> de eerste paar letter tikken
<StefandeVries> en dan op Tab
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> nice
<Idroy> weer wat geleerd vandaag
<tiempjuuh> :D
<tiempjuuh> lol
<tiempjuuh> hoeveel werk moet jij daaraan hebben xD
<Idroy> mwah, valt opzich wel mee hoor
<StefandeVries> Snelle typer.
<Idroy> dat valt ook wel mee hoor :P
<leoquant> ik bben een heesnelle typer
<leoquant> jemmoet de fourjesvoor lief nemr4nbn
<StefandeVries> lol
<Idroy> :P
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: die 2e kan ik niet ontcijferen
<tiempjuuh> oh wacht, lama
<Idroy> ik ga eten
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy, ben even eten
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> Idroy: biw
<Idroy> :)
<commandoline> Ronnie, draait JFL op de communityserver al goed genoeg om het morgen mee te laten draaien tijdens de workshop?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ja, hij moet alleen nog handmatige gestart worden na een reboot, de rest gaat prima
<Idroy> wat voor een workshop is er morgen dan?
<Ronnie> irc via commandline dacht ik
<Idroy> ah ok
<Ronnie> niet interresant voor designers ;)
<commandoline> Idroy, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/irc-via-de-terminal-irssi/
<commandoline> :P
<Idroy> Ronnie, ghehe
<Idroy> Ronnie, nog verder lopen klooien met dat menu?
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja, maar i broke it :(
<Idroy> whoops
<Idroy> wat is er gebeurd?
<Ronnie> helaas nu geen tijd om te repareren en te uploaden
<Idroy> ah ok
<Ronnie> de online variant werkt nog gewoon
<Ronnie> met het 'oude' thema
<Idroy> wat heb je eraan verkloot dan? :P
<Ronnie> een functie toegevoegd, die het hudige menu item moet markeren, maar die is de helft van de tijd gebroekn
<Idroy> ah ok
<commandoline> Ronnie, wat wordt dan de url? http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning geeft nu nl. een drupal 404, :8080 werkt totdat er een redirect wordt uitgevoerd (vanwege die nieuwe config.py setting)
<commandoline> oja, en de bot is nu niet online. Misschien staat die poort (6697 dacht ik, staat ook in config.py) niet open uitgaand?
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ met een slash
<commandoline> oh, ok :)
<Ronnie> maar de bot staat niet online?
<commandoline> klopt, die zou hier en in #ubuntu-nl-klas moeten zitten.
<Ronnie> poort 6667 zou die moeten draaien
<commandoline> klopt.
<Ronnie> commandoline: zodra thomas online komt, vraag dan maar aan thomas of hij die poort uitgaand (TCP?) open kan zetten
<commandoline> ok.
<commandoline> prima, de server moet daarna nog wel gerestart worden denk ik.
<Ronnie> ofc
<commandoline> er zit een autorestartmechanisme op, maar dat blijft niet eeuwig proberen om de bot online te krijgen
<commandoline> ok :)
<Ronnie> autorestart wil je op de serv er ook niet hebben. met dev is het wel fijn
<Idroy> Ronnie, wordt dat 2nd menu nog zo gemaakt dat ie helemaal van links naar rechts gaat (zoals in het forum)? En krijgen die vlakken waar tekst instaat ook nog een kleine schaduw aan de onderkant (zoals ook in het forum)?
<commandoline> Ronnie, nou, voor die bot is het handig mocht de netwerkverbinding een paar seconden per dag even haperen.
<commandoline> gebeurt hier regelmatig, en het is net de functie die de bot (de webinterface blijft gewoon draaien, natuurlijk) weer online krijgt :)
<commandoline> (op lokaal ip)
<Ronnie> Idroy: is wel de bedoeling van mij om deze ook op de www toe te passen
<Idroy> yay, ik kan weer rustig slapen vannacht ;)
<Ronnie> ;)
<Ronnie> maar ik kan er wel wat hulp bij gebruiken
<Idroy> hmmm, okay :)
<Idroy> wat kan ik doen? :)
<Ronnie> kun je een beetje CSS ?
<Idroy> nog nooit gedaan... dus nope ;)
<Idroy> btw.... de achtergrond van de pagina (dat wit met die puntjes) is bij het forum iets donkerder dan van de website zelf. Viel me op, toendat ik even een mock-up aan het maken was... (ben even nieuwsgierig hoe het eruit kan gaan zien :))
<Ronnie> de website is idd wit de andere f7f7f7
<Ronnie> op mijn laptop is het verschil duidelijk te zien
<Ronnie> de f7f7f7 vind ik ook echt mooien
<Ronnie> mooier*
<Idroy> ik ook
<Idroy> dan steekt het tekst vlak net war meer uit
<Idroy> wat*
<Idroy> hier kan ik het ook goed zien, zeker als je het naast elkaar hebt staan
<Idroy> hmmm vaag, in firefox geeft ie de schaduwen wel weer, alleen niet in chrome
<Idroy> naja, ik ben even weg, ik spreek jullie later wel weer ;)
<Idroy> cya
<leoquant> hee Ronnie
<leoquant> die mwanzobot zou toch ook gehost worden door de com. server?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ja
<leoquant> ik zou hem graag hier willen hebben
<leoquant> tis een meetingbot ook
<leoquant> en meetingology is weg, net allanbell bedankt
<leoquant> ook nog een floodbot hoorde ik, met potentie voor een utlity bot ook nog...
<leoquant> de vorige vergaderingen gingen zonder meetingbot, erg onhandig
<leoquant> misschien de ontwikkelaars server access geven? ツ tis maar een idee
<Ronnie> leoquant: er waren wat problemen met de configuratie (hardcoded dirs ipv een configuratie bestand). StefandeVries zou dit volgens mij eerst oplossen
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij heeft StefandeVries al aangegeven de hosting zelf te zullen verzorgen.
<leoquant> problemen zijn er om opgelost te worden
<Ronnie> oh, dat heb ik dan even gemist
<StefandeVries> Als het daadwerkelijk problemen zijn ja.
<leoquant> kijk een com. server is er voor dit soort zaken
<leoquant> tis nog een speeltuin
<leoquant> met wat hekken
<leoquant> kijk de ontwikkelaars, wie dat ook zijn ツ moeten ook wat ruimte krijgen voor dingen
<leoquant> (misschien..)
<leoquant> als er geen problemen gewoon die meuk hosten wat mij betreft
<leoquant> ik wil gewoon een meetingbot
<leoquant> wat jij freek ?
<StefandeVries> Ronnie lijkt niet onder de indruk. :P
<leoquant> (welkom)
<leoquant> nee
 * Ronnie is druk bezig met andere zaken
<leoquant> wie niet....
<Idroy> ey oh, ben ik weer :)
<Idroy> damn... ik wil dat elementary os luna uitkomt :P (of in ieder geval in beta), ziet er zo strak uit, beetje os x achtig (ben zelf niet zo´n apple fan, maar qua design lukt het hun toch wel aardig ;))
<Idroy> naja, nog even geduld :P
<Idroy> ik ga, cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-30
<commandoline> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff, ik moest nog vragen of poort 6667 uitgaand open kan voor JFL (de IRC bot gebruikt die)
<commandoline> (communityserver)
<commandoline> en nou ik erover nadenk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoi commandoline, ga ik voor zorgen. tcp?
<commandoline> de nieuwe versie van JFL gebruikt poort 7000 (vanwege een SSL-verbinding). Dus misschien handig om die ook alvast open te zetten.
<commandoline> tcp idd.
<commandoline> bedankt
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je JFL meteen herstart, of is dit de auto-restart die ingebouwd zit?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo commandoline, ik heb niets herstart.
<commandoline> mooi :)
<commandoline> ik had nl. nog nooit een goede test gehad voor die restart :P
<commandoline> erg lastig te simuleren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Dat werkt dus.
<commandoline> ja, bedankt.
 * commandoline doet even een test les, zodat we weten dat het werkt voor vanavond.
<commandoline> hmm, dat is minder :(
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> hmm, dat werkt nog niet.
<commandoline> oh, ik kan toch nog iets testen vanaf hier...
<commandoline> ok, de bot functioneert om de een of andere reden niet.
<commandoline> mogelijk door de herstartprocedure die ik dus nooit op deze situatie heb kunnen testen.
<commandoline> ik denk dat het programma opnieuw starten genoeg is, maar dat kan ik het beste aan Ronnie vragen denk ik?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het niet commandoline
<commandoline> oh, ik had er even Thomas_de_Graaff bij moeten zetten :P
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets dacht ik al, maar ik denk "Laat hem niet zo alleen voelen, even z'n monoloog onderbreken" =P
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> tsja, al die testjes zorgen voor nogal wat posts :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> commandoline, is het goed als ik nu de service opniew opstart?
<commandoline> als die service bestaat, prima :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De service bestaat.
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> dat had ik nog niet van Ronnie gehoord, mooi.
<commandoline> hmm, dat is niet de bedoeling :P
<commandoline> ah, nu lijkt alles te werken :)
<JFL> Les gestart
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik krijg wel wat foutmeldingen? Klopt dat?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> bind: Address already in use at socketpolicy/socketpolicy.pl line 42.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> POST http://vlad-tepes.bofh.it/freenode-proxy-checker.txt (213.232.93.5): '_xsrf' argument missing from POST
<commandoline> die tweede kan geen kwaad
<commandoline> de eerste is wat minder, blijkbaar was 'ie oorspronkelijk niet helemaal goed afgesloten. Maar ik denk dat het zich alsnog goed herstelt, even testen.
<JFL> student: :)
<JFL> student: werkt
<commandoline> geen probleem dus
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die eerste is denk ik idd. het gevolg van afbreken. Ik had het de eerste keer niet als daemon opgestart,.
<commandoline> VRAAG: werkt het?
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff, ja, maar als het afbreken goed zou gaan zouden de child processes ook gewoon meegetrokken moeten worden. Ach, het werkt nu en een oudere socketpolicy.pl maakt niets uit :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. mooi.
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> ok, bedankt voor de moeite :)
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff, https://help.launchpad.net/DrupalPlugins#Registering_your_site_with_Launchpad is misschien ook goed om te doen.
<commandoline> aangezien zowel JFL als de stemapplicatie (als de drupal-site?) launchpad login/Ubuntu Single Sign On gebruiken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> commandoline, ik geloof dat Ronnie die al heeft geinstalleerd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Drupal sso module
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, wacht, dat is iets anders..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal de link wel even naar Ronnie doorsturen, die heeft verstand van sso. :)
<commandoline> oh, dat bedoelde ik niet.
<commandoline> het ging echt om de paragraaf van de site registreren bij launchpa
<commandoline> *launchpad
<commandoline> zodat 'ie 'trusted' wordt -> je mag dan bijv. bepaalde vinkjes tijdens het inloggen afdwingen.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRSSI:  Woensdag 07 december: 19.30-20.15
<Idroy> hey hannie, je hebt het logo ontvangen,toch? Jij zou het overleggen met het team of niet?
<hannie> hey idr
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy
<Ronnie> Idroy: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<Idroy> gaaf :D
<Ronnie> yup, ik ben ook erg tevreden over het resultaat
<Idroy> ik ook :)
<Ronnie> ping Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoi Ronnie
<Idroy> die header zit er zo ook veel beter uit, alleen staat die footer niet helemaal onderaan de pagina, hoort dat zo?
<Ronnie> zo, dat is snel...
<Idroy> ziet*
<Ronnie> had jij toevallig al de poort voor de IRC bot van commandoline opengezet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, als het goed is werkt dat al.
<Ronnie> Idroy: de footer is helaas niets aan te doen.
<Ronnie> mooi
<Idroy> oh, jammer, is een foutje (of een feature :P) in drupal ofzo?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, hoe zit het met de css van de tweede menulaag in Drupal. Is het absoluut nodig daar extra classes oid. aan toe te voegen, of kan het ook zonder?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> daar=daarvoor
<Ronnie> Idroy: in drupal is het ook zo, maar die pagina's zijn goed gevuld, zodat de content lang genoeg is om de footer naar beneden te drukken
<Idroy> ah ja
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: het kan zonder, maar met een smerige hack. niet erg fijn. Wat is eigenlijk de rede dat we die menu plugin gebruiken?
<Ronnie> en niet de stadnaard 2e level menu?
<Ronnie> ik weet trouwens niet of de 'hack' er in alle browsers goed uit ziet, met name IE
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Toen ik ermee begon had ik weinig kaas gegeten van css e.d. Ik dacht dat het met die standaard module het eenvoudigst te maken was.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar wellicht kan een persisten tweede menu level ook op een andere manier.
<Ronnie> Idroy: jij hebt toch nog windows ergens op je laptop? kun je de site eens in IE proberen?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: wordt het 2e level menu standaard niet getoond?
<Idroy> ik heb hem nu in ie 9 openstaan, de pagina´s zien er goed uit, behalve de verkiezingen, ik maak er wel ff een screenshot van
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik wil wel eens kijken of een tweede menu level gaat op een andere manier.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: kun je een paar dummies toevoegen zodat ik wat met css kan klooien
<Idroy> dit is dan IE9, ik heb hier geen oudere versie op staan
<Ronnie> ah, IE9 is goed, die kan ook IE7 en 8 emuleren, druk maar eens op F12
<Idroy> ah ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, eerst eens kijken of het menu ook zonder die module te doen is ok?
<Ronnie> ja
<Idroy> als ik dat ¨ontwikkelhulpprogramma´s¨ uitzet, staat ie dan weer in ie9 mode?
<Ronnie> Idroy: de setting is tab specifiek, dus elke tab kan een andere IE mode hebben. volgens mij blijft de TAB in zijn mode zitten, ook wanneer je het ontwikkel scherm sluit
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> is opzich wel eenhandige feature
<Ronnie> zekers, op het werk gebruik ik die erg vaal
<Ronnie> vaak*
<Idroy> hier zijn een aantal screenshots, mocht je nog ergens anders screenshots van willen hebben, dan meot je het maar even zeggen :)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/4hpjRS45qfbEHqkTrHayW6
<Ronnie> serieus, IE sucks
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, het is idd. makkelijk te doen zonder extra module... Ik weet niet waarom die module bestaat???
<Idroy> Ronnie, inderdaad XD
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: meteen afschaffen die module. ik denk dat die module zorgt dat je als je over een main-menu hovert, meteen de submenu's ziet
<Ronnie> dat betekend dat wij gewoon zonder die module kunnen
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat zelfs IE9 zo slecht is had ik niet verwacht
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik ga de site even downloaden lokaal om er mee te klooien. (er breekt wellicht het e.e.a. tijdens het klooien) Als ik de boel op orde heb verander ik het op de community server ok?
<Ronnie> ik gok dat het te maken heeft met HTML5
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: prima
<Ronnie> daarna regel ik de CSS wel
<Idroy> Ronnie, inderdaad, kan best wel zijn dat ie in zo´n setting is blijven hangen hoor, ik zal nog wel even voor de zeker heid kijken. Maar ik denk dat het tegen gaat vallen :P
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun je eens kijken of je dezelfde IE problemen ook op het nieuwe forum hebt
<Idroy> is goed
<Idroy> het forum ziet er op het eerste gezicht er nog wel goed uit
<Ronnie> dan ligt het aan HTML 5, de header is qua css niet veel verschillende dan met de verkiezing site
<Idroy> ie 8 ziet er ook nog goed uit, en ie7 minder (dat zoekbalkje staat te ver omhoog)
<Idroy> moet je er nog een screenshot van hebben? Of geloof je het wel?
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat geloof ik voorlopig wel
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun je deze site eens kijken in IE: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<Ronnie> die gebruikt ook HTML 5
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/4Ym0rqrLoJuuwASJWcIXBX IE8 zag er hetzelfde uit als IE9
<Ronnie> lol, daar moet ook wat aan gebeuren zeg...
<Idroy> ghehe
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun je de verkeizing site nog eens door de IE's halen?
<Idroy> ziet er nu wel goed uit, alleen die schaduwen van die tekstvlakken missen (net zoals in chrome)
<Idroy> ie 8 en ie7 zijn er ook goed uit
<Ronnie> IE kent idd geen schaduwen
<Ronnie> mooi
<Idroy> ok, chrome dan?
<Ronnie> kun je een paar screenshots maken
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> is goed
<Idroy> van ie? op welke pagina´s?
<Ronnie> chrome en ff en opera en IE9 zouden deze wel moeten ondersteunen
<Ronnie> doe maar gewoon de homepage
<Idroy> ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, het menu is aangepast.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: mooi, dan zal ik zo eens kijken met de CSS
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: kan ik ook drupal lokaal gemakkelijk opzetten?
<Ronnie> met plugins en settings etc
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb net even de testsite gebruikt die ik toch al had op www.thomasdegraaff.nl. Vandaar dat het zo snel kon. ;)
<Ronnie> ah, of een tijdelijk eigen thema die ik aan kan passen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan je wel even toegang geven tot thomasdegraaff.nl
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar een eigen testplek is wellicht beter.
<Idroy> Ronnie, hier heb je screenshots van de homepage met verschillende browsers (ie9, chrome, ff): http://ubuntuone.com/06ogJ3wb25lGhk6iGQf24y
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat je moet doen om lokaal de drupal site te installeren:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> databasedump
<Thomas_de_Graaff> en /srv/drupal kopieren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En dan database lokaal installeren, dump erin zetten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zorg er voor dat de databaseuser en sites/default/settings.php qua gebruiker en wachtwoord kloppen.
<Ronnie> Idroy: sorry, ik bedoelde de home van de verkiezing app, mijn fout.... zou je daarvan ook IE7 en IE8 versies toe kunnen voegen
<Idroy> ok, np
<Ronnie> hmm, dan zal ik ook mysql moeten installeren (heb al postgres draaien). ik ga eerst wel eens met firebug testen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, het makkelijkste is het denk ik als je even met css wil testen, om gewoon een verse drupal installatie te doen, en dan de modules en thema van de communiserver te kopieren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Tweede menu instellen, kijk dan op communityserver naar: Site building -> menus -> settings, en naar Site building -> blocks (second header)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En stel het op de testsite net zo in.
<Idroy> ronnie: http://ubuntuone.com/5xGl3RAPoB8Wr5g9TCBPdZ
<Idroy> ie7, ie8,ie9 als het goed is :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, hier is een goede uitleg: http://drupal.org/creating-drupal-test-sites
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: hij is bezig :D
<Ronnie> ziet er goed uit Idroy
<Idroy> yep, inderdaad
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
<Ronnie> hmm hij hangt al lang op het kopje: Install site
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: waar staat het thema op de server ergens>
<Ronnie> ik zie hem niet in de map themes
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie: drupal/sites/all/themes
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idem voor de modules.
<Ronnie> ah
<Thomas_de_Graaff> in drupal/themes en drupal/modules staan de thema's en modules die standaard met Drupal meekomen.
<Ronnie> vandaar
<Ronnie> kan ik zomaar een copy maken van het udtheme-2010?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: hoe kan ik dat thema dan aan de lijst toevoegen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In drupal menu naar: site building -> themes
<Ronnie> ja, daar zit ik nu, maar zie geen toevoeg button
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je op je lokale installatie onder sites/all/themes/  het thema gekopieerd?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan zou je als het goed is het ubuntu thema in het lijstje moeten zien.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik heb heb even online gekopieerd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat bedoel je met online gekopieerd?
<Ronnie> zodat beide thema's online staan. lokaal heb ik even afgeblazen, dat doe ik wel wanneer ik wat meer tijd heb
<Ronnie> op de server staan nu 2 mappen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ah.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waar heb je die map neergezet dan?
<Ronnie> ik heb in het udtheme.info ook even de naam aangepast
<Ronnie> /srv/drupal/sites/all/themes/udtheme-2010-ronnie
<Ronnie> enig idee?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb udtheme.info -> udtheme-nl.info gedaan. Eigenlijk moet de naam van de map, en de naam van de info file gelijk zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zodat modules altijd unieke namen hebben.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus eigenlijk zou de info file nu udtheme-2010-ronnie.info moeten heten.
<Ronnie> ah...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, aangezien het thema voor lokaal gebruik is, en niet gepubliceerd wordt maakt het niet zoveel uit, als het maar niet dezelfde naam heeft.
<Ronnie> werkt!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de css file moet deze ook de naam van het thema hebben? deze wordt namelijk niet ingeladen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, dat weet ik zo niet. Dit is een vrij ingewikkeld thema, met configuratie instellingen e.d. Ik denk niet dat bij het veranderen van de naam het zomaar werkt.
<Ronnie> in het weekend kijk ik wel weer verder naar het thema. ga zo slapen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In template.php kan je de volgende regel vinden:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> return path_to_theme() . '/styles/' . theme_get_setting('udtheme_style', 'classic-brown') . '.css';
<Ronnie> ja, die zag ik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> de theme_get_setting haalt als het goed is de waarde op die in de configuratie is ingesteld.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het formulier daarvoor is gedefinieerd in theme-settings.php
<Thomas_de_Graaff>   $form['style']['udtheme_style'] = array(
<Thomas_de_Graaff>     '#type' => 'radios',
<Thomas_de_Graaff>     '#title' => t('Ubuntu Drupal Style'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff>     '#options' => array(
<Thomas_de_Graaff>       'classic-brown' => t('Classic Brown'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff>       'ubuntu-2010' => t('Official Ubuntu'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff>       'kimis-pink' => t('Kimi\'s Pink'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff>       'majan-blue' => t('Majan\'s Blue'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff>     )
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus waarom de css niet gepakt wordt weet ik niet, want het pad dat je zo umoeten krijgen is dus path_to_theme/styles/ubuntu-2010.css
<Thomas_de_Graaff> misschien dat path_to_theme() niet het correcte pad afleverd..
<Ronnie> oh, dat zou kunnen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of het is idd. onmogelijk om twee in een Drupal twee keer dezelfde naam voor een verschillend css bestand te gebruiken. In dat geval kan je wellicht de naam van het bestand aanpassen, alswel de naam in het formulier.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat zou ik eerst eens proberen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff>       'ubuntu-2010-ronnie' => t('Official Ubuntu'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff> en dan ubuntu-2010-ronnie.css
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-01
<RobinJ> hoihoi
<RobinJ> ehm, ik heb een probleempje
<RobinJ> ik heb geherinstalleerd en ik ben de SSH key ofzo van mn launchpad branch kwijt
<rolo_> kan ieman dmij helpen
<tiempjuuh> tuurlijk
<Ronnie> rolo_: wat is het probleem?
<tiempjuuh> zie het hulpkanaal Ronnie :)
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: daar zit ik niet ingelogd
<tiempjuuh> ahso
<Ronnie> maar als hij al in het hulpkanaal zit, heeft het weinig zin om er hier verder op in te gaabn
<tiempjuuh> daarom
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-02
<Idroy> ey oh
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries2
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> zeg
<leoquant> tele2 hoe snel is dat bij u in limburg?
<leoquant> ik kom met een 20mb abbo niet verder dan 8mb
<leoquant> en een 0.85 upload
<StefandeVries> Ik kom met een 5 Mb/s op 5,1 uit
<StefandeVries> upload weet ik niet.
<leoquant> heb je een 10mb abbo?
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> verkeerd gelezen
<StefandeVries> Werkt hier prima, hoe ver woon je van de wijkcentrale af?
<leoquant> geen idee
<leoquant> upc lonkt met een prachtig pretpakket
<leoquant> moet zeggen dat tele2 me nooit in de steek heeft gelaten/afkloppen
<StefandeVries> Ons ook niet, dat klopt.
<StefandeVries> Al gaan we binnenkort waarschijnlijk naar de kabel over.
<leoquant> wie verzorgt dat bij jullie?
<leoquant> upc zit veel in het westen
<leoquant> ziggo ook
<StefandeVries> UPC en Ziggo hier net zo goed. :)
<leoquant> kijk tv abbo hebben we al hier van upc
<leoquant> dus een paar tientjes erbij: voila/klaar
<leoquant> tv/radio
<StefandeVries> En dan heb je alles bij één en wat sneller.
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik kruip eens voor 't orgeltje.
<hannie> Wie? Werkt ;startmeeting in ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat? Meeting?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, van het vertaalteam, ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ach zo
<MrChrisDruif> Dan kom ik even kijken =)
<hannie> mag
<hannie> dag leoquant weer beter?
<leoquant> ja  hoor ツ
<hannie> mooi zo.
<hannie> leoquant, werkt meetingology niet meer?
<hannie> of meetbot?
<leoquant> nee meetingology is vervangen door een eigen project vanuit mwanzo
<hannie> en werkt ;startmeeting dan wel?
<leoquant> hannie, het zou inderdaad fijn zijn wanneer die in bedrijf zou zijn
<hannie> maar dat is dus niet het geval op dit moment?
<leoquant> mwanzobot is idd ook een meetingbot
<commandoline> ik kan mwanzobot even proberen te starten als jullie willen (lokaal)?
<leoquant> nee, de bot wordt eigenlijk niet gehost momenteel
<leoquant> hoeft niet commandoline
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> hannie, dus meetingology is weg
<hannie> helaas, pindakaas
<leoquant> was een vriendendienst van alanbell
<leoquant> mwanzobot is verder uitstekend hoor ツ
<hannie> ja. ik heb hem al gebruikt. Maar er is dus nog geen host
<leoquant> hannie, je moet vergaderen dus
<leoquant> dan zou commandoline iets kunnen regelen
<leoquant> ik ben niet op de hoogte van vergaderingen
<leoquant> excuus
<commandoline> ok, ik ga wel even kijken...
<leoquant> dat zou in meeting moeten commandoline
<leoquant> of hannie moet hier naar verhuizen
<commandoline> leoquant: ik bedoel nu zodat de vergadering door kan gaan.
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Er is nog niemand van het VT aanwezig, dus weet ik niet of de vergadering doorgaat
<hannie> leoquant, we vergaderen elke 1e van de maand. Deze keer toevallig de 2e
<leoquant> ok dat was me net ontgaan hannie
<leoquant> kijk
<commandoline> hannie: de bot hosten gaat zo niet lukken in een paar minuten, teveel instellingen die gehardcode zijn
<commandoline> dus het zal vandaag even met de hand moeten.
<leoquant> bedankt voor het proberen commandoline
<commandoline> geen probleem :)
<Ronnie1> het zijn een paar updates voor mwanzobot (scheiding van code en settings)
<commandoline> oh, ik heb gewoon even de bzr branch gecheckt en kon het niet binnen 5 min. aan de praat krijgen schatte ik in, dus daar wilde ik het vertaalteam niet op laten wachten.
<Ronnie1> commandoline: ja, de settings stonden overal door de code heen, erg onhandig
<Ronnie1> ik ben nu mijn branch op de server aan het zetten
<Ronnie1> StefandeVries: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/+junk/MwanzoBot-Config
<StefandeVries> Wat is daarmee?
<Ronnie1> ik heb de code wat aangepast, zodat de code en settings gescheiden zijn
<commandoline> oh, ok, verder niet naar gekeken.
<StefandeVries> Dat had ik inmiddels zelf al gedaan, ja.
<StefandeVries> ;def mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Nope, moet allemaal nog gebeuren.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Nou, volgens mij kan MwanzoBot nu permanent online zijn.
<StefandeVries> De ene bot erin, de andere eruit? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zeg "Doen!"....maar dat zeg ik wel vaker ;-)
<StefandeVries> Altijd ff aanmodderen met bots hier. :P
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig ging de repetitie vanavond goed :D
<commandoline> Ronnie: ben jij met JFL bezig of is dit serverproblemen?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ben er even mee bezig
<commandoline> ok, geen probleem dan :)
<Ronnie> upstart script aan het testen
<commandoline> ok :)
<Ronnie> lijkt te werken nu
<Ronnie> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4705564/python-script-as-linux-service-daemon
<commandoline> ik geloof dat de enige wijziging aan de oorspronkelijke broncode is dat de websocketserver een andere url heeft, toch?
<commandoline> want dan kan ik proberen om die in toekomstige versies wat flexibeler te maken, waardoor het weer een stukje simpeler upgraden wordt :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/757569/
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik denk dat de os.chdir(os.path.dirname(os.path.abspath(__file__))) al niet meer nodig is, omdat upstart al een chdir heeft
<Ronnie> ik zal eens zonder proberen
<commandoline> hmm, en anders is het op zich niet erg om die in de broncode op te nemen.
<commandoline> netjes :)
<commandoline> layout-in-tabs is trouwens wel gelukt nu, maar dat is nog best wat werk om het goed te krijgen.
<commandoline> ook omdat het moment van inloggen verandert
<commandoline> dus misschien doe ik dat toch tijdens de wat 'grotere' update (met o.a. een portal), want anders kan het wel eens dubbel werk worden.
<Ronnie> commandoline: prima, mocht je nog css hulp nodig hebben, dan vraag het gerust
<commandoline> ok :)
 * commandoline gaat er nu vandoor. Tot morgen allemaal!
<Ronnie> commandoline: deze mag je in server.py (bovenin) opnemen: #!/usr/bin/env python
<JFL> Les gestart
<JFL> Les gestopt
<Ronnie> ik piep er ook tussenuit
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-03
<StefandeVries> En de bot werkt nog steeds.
<StefandeVries> Sjun.
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is tiempjuuh. Het kengetal is 2782200111092
<tiempjuuh> wow
<tiempjuuh> ;vote stemmen
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: stemmen
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 gevolgd door 4431 naar de bot te sturen door middel van /msg. De aanwezigen kunnen zien of u al dan niet gestemd hebt.
<tiempjuuh> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log2782200111092.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRSSI: Woensdag 07 december: 19.30-20.15
<StefandeVries> Goed.
<StefandeVries> Nu niet meer doen
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot is er nu, leoquant.
<StefandeVries> Loghosting via dropbox werkt
<StefandeVries> Dus hij kan er tegenaan
<StefandeVries> Blijkbaar heeft het vertaalteam 'm gemist gisteren, maar goed.
<leoquant> ok bedankt
<leoquant> is je bot hardcoded?
<leoquant> wat betekent dat eigenlijk?
<commandoline> nou, je kan iets hardcoden.
<leoquant> ook softcoden?
<commandoline> en dat betekent dat je iets dat eigenlijk een instelling zou kunnen zijn gewoon in de code een waarde geeft.
<commandoline> en nee, softcoden bestaat niet :P
<leoquant> ah ik snap het
<leoquant> minder flexibel dus
<commandoline> als je niet bekend met de code bent wel ja
<leoquant> je legt alles vast
<leoquant> ook de variabelen
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<commandoline> nou, het is in de code (zeker bij een geïnterpreteerde taal als python) zo aan te passen.
<leoquant> weer wat geleerd
<commandoline> Maar minder simpel dan via een config bestandje of command line opties
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<commandoline> en als je een gecompileerd programma hebt, gaat 'een waarde even veranderen' een stuk lastiger
<MrChrisDruif> Dan moet je hem daarna weer compileren
<leoquant> in de praktijk zou een bot dus een hardcoded en een softcoded part kunnen hebben idealiter
<MrChrisDruif> Dus daarom instellingen niet hard-coden is het credo
<StefandeVries> Noot: MwanzoBot heeft nu een globaal configbestand.
<leoquant> precies de instellingen
<commandoline> ideaal :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja ik had gister hannie niet direct door dat ze vergaderen wou
<commandoline> softcoded heb ik nooit van gehoord trouwens, meestal noem ik het gewoon 'config', 'setting', 'command line options/arguments' o.i.d.
<leoquant> commandoline, : gedit/vim/vi like dingen/strings
<leoquant> ?
<StefandeVries> Tsja, ik had aangegeven - ook hier - dat de bot op verzoek online kon zijn, maar dat men dan even een mailtje moest sturen, maar goed.
<StefandeVries> Nu is-ie er altijd.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, nop
<leoquant> en bedankt voor je werk
<leoquant> een bot koppelen aan schedules/agenda's kan natuurlijk
<leoquant> als iemand de agenda's maar bijhoudt
<StefandeVries> In theorie, zeker.
<StefandeVries> Maar MwanzoBot ondersteunt het niet :P
<commandoline> 2.0 :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> meetingbot vind ik onmisbaar
<leoquant> eigenlijk...
<StefandeVries> Wie weet heeft Google wel Python-libs voor Google Calendar gemaakt.
<StefandeVries> Nou, hij is er nu ;)
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> en er blijken zelfs meerdere Google Calendar libs te zijn.
<StefandeVries> Wie weet, voor in de toekomst
<commandoline> hmm, daar moet ik ook nog eens achteraan
<commandoline> ClassBot start sessies automatisch, dus dat moet jfl ook kunnen :P
<leoquant> ja en weet je nog de class op autocue
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> vragen worden beantwoord door het team...
<leoquant> ik zei wel dat youtube howto's geen vragen beantwoorden
<leoquant> maar het filmpje kan even op stop/ of terug
<leoquant> hoe? geen idee
<leoquant> ik ben slecht een mwanzo orakel
<leoquant> links en rechts gepasseerd door aanstormend talent
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; wat wil je weten over youtube?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik/we hebben wel eens gedacht een "auto-workshops"
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan...
<MrChrisDruif> Als je een hele duidelijke screencast maakt met goede stem begeleiding erbij kan het zelfs beter werken dan hier op IRC
<leoquant> voor de drie hoofd/kern elementen:
<leoquant> launchpad account en wiki
<leoquant> gpg/pgp key
<leoquant> en omgaan met IRC
<leoquant> yep screencastlike
<leoquant> maar het haalt de charme van mwanzo onderuit...misschien
<commandoline> oja, automatisch terugspelen van workshops, die moet ook nog... Even een blueprintje aanmaken.
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, die kernlessen zou je dan werkelijk eens per week kunnen "draaien"
<commandoline> dat is wel erg veel denk ik (er moet belangstelling + iemand zijn die voor vragen dan.)
<commandoline> ik zou eerder per maand denken ofzo om te beginnen.
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan dan ook gewoon verwijzen naar die screencast als mensen er moeite mee hebben en zelf voor vragen rondblijven hangen. Dan hou je het nog steeds persoonlijk maar hoef je niet zelf iedere keer een riedeltje af te spelen
<leoquant> ja ok..bij wijze van..:)
<commandoline> hmm, dat is misschien nog wel beter, met zo'n screencast erbij kan het prima per persoon :)
<leoquant> de charme van mwanzo shops blijft dat je rechtsstreeks contact hept en houdt
<leoquant> b
<leoquant> op die manier help je echt lui, op de ubuntu way
<commandoline> mja, maar dat blijft toch ook zo? De herhalende (saaie) stukken worden er alleen uitgehaald. Vragen e.d. blijf  je hebben...
<commandoline> en het verhaaltje eromheen zeg maar.
<leoquant> het kerngedeelt blijft staan dat klopt
<leoquant> e
<MrChrisDruif> Internationaal heb je ook gewoon een screencast om GPG/PGP te doen hoor
<commandoline> (wat kan ik nu doen nu ik die key heb, uitgaande van mijn 'specialiteiten' (artwork, docs, programmeren, etc.)?)
<commandoline> * CoC heb ondertekent, bedoelde ik
<leoquant> commandoline, ik weet wel wat jij moet doen :P
<leoquant> gaan voor ubuntumembership
<commandoline> hmm, zou kunnen...
<leoquant> haha, wat heb je er aan he...
<commandoline> nou, ik denk niet dat het momenteel veel uitmaakt eigenlijk voor wat ik doe :)
<leoquant> nee uw motivatie is intrinsiek
<leoquant> maar
<leoquant> er is ook een community die het leuk vindt om iemand in het zonnetje te zetten
<leoquant> noem zoiets de "gunfactor"
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Die vind ik in het gebruik van de dingen die ik voor de gemeenschap maak.
<MrChrisDruif> Behalve dat, als iemand joins/parts niet uit heeft staan, zien ze dat er iemand binnengekomen is die voor de gemeenschap wat betekent (als je de cloak hebt aangevraagd)
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu Member worden kan ik denk ik nog niet, doordat ik nog niet veel gedaan heb.
<leoquant> tja ook weer gelijk StefandeVries
<leoquant> StefandeVries, nou dat iets voor de gemeenschap doen bedoelde ik net he...:)
<StefandeVries> Klopt :)
<leoquant> verder blijf ik van mening dat ubuntumembership een community gebeuren is
<leoquant> geen indiv. iets
<leoquant> soi
<leoquant> armrust: later lui
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik ga wat eten halen. Ik denk aan roti
<commandoline> dag leoquant, ik denk erover ;)
<commandoline> & dag MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
<StefandeVries> commandoline Ubuntu Member. moet kunnen
<StefandeVries> :)
<CasW> marten.de.vries@ubuntu.com, klinkt goed! Je moet het doen, commandoline! :P
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> nog een mailadres erbij :P
<CasW> Precies
<commandoline> ik kom er nu al in om :P
<StefandeVries> Nou, dan maakt die ene extra ook niks uit :P
<StefandeVries> En je krijgt een speciale cloak :D
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens werken aan m'n volgende project.
<MrChrisDruif> Zou dan volgens mij commandoline@ubuntu.com worden
<commandoline> nee, launchpad username
<commandoline> marten-de-vries dus :P
<commandoline> niet dat het wat uitmaakt... :P
<MrChrisDruif> ow, das mooi dan zou het chrisdruif@ubuntu.com worden voor mij =P
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, nu echt boodschappen doen (heb alleen nog maar gedouched)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: wat wordt je volgende project? :)
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik nog niet zeker.
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> Alle ideeën die ik had zijn al in realiteit gebracht door anderen. :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-04
<Ronnie> commandoline: is de nieuwe code in de jfl branch stabiel genoeg zodat ik de server kan updaten?
<commandoline> hmm, dan blijf je bezig :P
<commandoline> maar ik kijk wel even
<commandoline> ja, die versie is stabiel voor zover ik weet :)
<commandoline> probeer ik trouwens zo te houden voor alle versies, maar er glipt wel eens wat tussendoor.
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik ben nu een update script aan het maken, die alle taken automatich uitvoert
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> nou, dan zal ik zorgen dat ik unstable gedoe in zijbranches doe :)
<commandoline> hmm, het is trouwens wel zo dat die patch applyen niet meer werkt op de huidige versie...
<commandoline> ik zal trouwens even die shebang en een dynamische websocketserverlocatie toevoegen, dat zou ook weer wat moeten schelen...
<Ronnie> commandoline: WARNING:root:SSL Error on 10: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:480: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol
<commandoline> oja, de bot connect nu via SSL
<commandoline> laat me raden, poort 7000?
<commandoline> die staat zeker niet open?
<Ronnie> in mijn config staat nog steeds 6667
<commandoline> hmm, dat zou het ook kunnen zijn, natuurlijk.
<commandoline> verander die iig maar naar 7000.
<commandoline> ik had Thomas trouwens wel gevraagd om 7000 ook alvast open te zetten, geloof ik.
<Ronnie> commandoline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759282/
<Ronnie> bot is wel weer online
<commandoline> ja, die foutmelding kan geen kwaad.
<commandoline> Freenode vuurt op iedereen die connect een HTTP request af om de één of andere reden :P
<commandoline> maar hoorde de bot te verdwijnen?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ja, ik moest even de server.py handmatig draaien, omdat ik de config moest testen en de output/foutmeldingen moest zien
<Ronnie> nu draait het script weer als background-service
<commandoline> ok :)
<Ronnie> hmm, css is weg...
<Ronnie> het lijkt of de ROOT niet meer meegenomen wordt
<commandoline> hmm, dat is de aggressive caching mogelijkheden die ik heb ingeschakeld...
<commandoline> maar ik dacht dat ik ROOT in static_path had meegenomen.
<commandoline> even checken...
<commandoline> eigenlijk moet ik thuis ook eens zo'n proxy opzetten zodat ik het kan testen...
<commandoline> 		"static_url": WEB["ROOT"] + "/static/", <- vreemd...
 * commandoline test het wel even...
<unityhater> kan je zelf een proxy hoste ?
<Ronnie> commandoline: de configuratie voor onze apache proxy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759293/
<commandoline> ok, zal ik dan eens een keertje opzetten.
<commandoline> hmm, blijkbaar bestaat die hele setting niet.
<commandoline> ok, probleem opgelost door de functie even te wrappen
<commandoline> die base setting had als waarde '/justforlearning', toch? (slash aan het begin, maar niet aan het eind?)
<Ronnie> ja, aan het begin
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> ok, dan zal ik alleen nog even die websocketserverlocatie in een setting stoppen...
<Ronnie> commandoline: goed idee, scheelt weer een wijziging in bestanden
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, de bzr branch is geupdate. Er is één nieuwe setting:
<commandoline> 	WEBSOCKET_SERVER_URL = "",
<commandoline> toevoegen aan de WEB dictionary
<Ronnie> oke
<commandoline> en dan met het echte websocket address
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk iets als ws://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org:8080/ws
<commandoline> als ik het me goed herinner
<commandoline> hmm, dat kan niet :P
<Ronnie> lijkt prima te werken nu
<commandoline> hij gebruikt server authenticatie, maar toch krijgt 'ie de cloak pas later
<commandoline> ja, lijkt mij ook :)
<commandoline> ok, de bot is ook weer actief
<commandoline> is er nu trouwens nog een diff nodig voordat het werkt?
<commandoline> * een diff toepassen
<Ronnie> alleen server.py moet ik chmod +x 'en, maar dat doet het update script
<commandoline> ok
<Ronnie> dus ik kan nu veilig updaten zonder conflicts
<Ronnie> het update script houd helaas nog geen rekening met config.py wijzigingen
<commandoline> nee, maar dat is ook niet te doen eigenlijk.
<commandoline> nou ja, config_template.py valt te controleren misschien.
<Ronnie> nee, het script zou kunenn kijken naar idd de tempalte
<commandoline> en dat doet me eraan denken, die heb ik niet geupdate zelf :P
<Ronnie> maar het blijf handmatig werk dan
<Ronnie> ;)
<commandoline> ja, ok, dat is niet te vermijden...
<commandoline> ik geef wel een seintje als ik iets verander. config_template.py is nu ook geupdate, maar dat komt bij een volgende update wel eens mee...
<StefandeVries> Zo, sorry voor de afwezigheid.
<StefandeVries> Slechte ethernetkabel was uit de netbook geschoten..
<leoquant> StefandeVries, 8 en 10 dec. zijn er meetings
<leoquant> 8 mwanzo 10 raad
<leoquant> zou mooi zijn als de bot lief deed dan
<StefandeVries> Genoteerd.
<StefandeVries> Tijden?
<leoquant> dank
<StefandeVries> 19:30 mwanzo
<StefandeVries> en de raad?
<leoquant> 19.30 respec 20.00
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<StefandeVries> Wtf.
<StefandeVries> Why? :P
<leoquant> ooops
<leoquant> vreemd dit
<StefandeVries> Je doet het toch echt zelf :P
<leoquant> wou hem laten rejoinen met cloak
<StefandeVries> Niet helemaal gelukt.
<leoquant> raar hoor
<StefandeVries> Mooi, dat Google Calendar. Ik zet de meetings in m'n telefoon en meteen online in te zien :)
<leoquant> jaaa
<JanC> dat klinkt also ze standaard ics gebruiken, wat al > 10 jaar bestaat  ;)
<leoquant> gedoe
<JanC> agenda's updaten over internet is echt wel 1990s-technologie  ;)
<leoquant> JanC, zit onze rawchid nog anders anders in een room?
<leoquant> -anders
<JanC> leoquant: geen idee
<JanC> -offtopic
<leoquant> o
<commandoline_> Nou, ik ben overstag ;). Testimonials/opmerkinge/etc. welkom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marten-de-vries
<leoquant> goed zo
<leoquant> morgen voeg ik wat toe
<commandoline_> :)
<leoquant> niet in vorm vandaag...:)
<leoquant> brrr
<leoquant> snel wat anders doen
<Ronnie> commandoline_: ga je op voor ubuntu member?
<commandoline_> Ronnie, ja.
<Ronnie> commandoline_: dit is overigens het update script wat ik gebruik op de server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759426/
<Ronnie> in dat geval zal ik ook een testimonial voor je schrijvne
<commandoline_> graag :)
<commandoline_> en even dat script zien...
<commandoline_> bash is niet mijn sterkste kant, maar het lijkt me dat het mooi de mogelijkheden afdekt :).
<Ronnie> ja, dit maakt het updaten van de server weer een tikje gemakkelijker
<Ronnie> commandoline_: wanneer is de volgende membership meeting?
<commandoline_> vrij snel, maar die doe ik iig niet.
<commandoline_> dus het duurt nog een ruime maand iig.
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk zeg commandoline_ =)
<commandoline_> ja, ik dacht vanmorgen, ach, waarom zou ik het ook niet proberen? :)
<StefandeVries> En als het niet lukt, nog een paar maanden doorbuffelen en opnieuw proberen
<commandoline_> daarom, ook geen probleem.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-27
<leoquant> commandoline: ?
<leoquant> ik ben aanstaande zaterdag niet online
<leoquant> dus mijn vraag is kun jij JFL online "sturen"?
<leoquant> as zaterdag?
<commandoline> is goed.
<leoquant> zeer bedankt, ik heb een verjaardag van mijn zoon...
<leoquant> ook leuk :P
<commandoline> ah, zeker :)
<commandoline> ok, ik krijg op zaterdag om 15:00 een seintje van m'n telefoon, dus dan komt het wel goed :)
<leoquant> geek :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-29
<leoquant> zijn er hier nog frequente forumgangers?
<leoquant> vanaf vandaag zweer ik het af
<leoquant> period
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Wat is er dan leoquant?
<RawChid> Ik kijk nog maar amper op het forum de laatste tijd
<leoquant> RawChid, ik ben er klaar mee
<leoquant> zit er gewoon te lang "op"
<leoquant> het ligt voor 99% gewoon aan mezelf
<leoquant> en voor 1% aan "wat anders"
<RawChid> Negativiteit?
<StefandeVries> Bepaalde personen.
<leoquant> en die ga ik vanaf nu idd uit de weg StefandeVries
<leoquant> ignore is een handige functie trouwens
<StefandeVries> Wat, ga je me negeren dan? ;)
<leoquant> maar nogmaals het ligt eigenlijk aan mezelf
<RawChid> Jammer
<RawChid> Maar begrijpbaar
<leoquant> no way StefandeVries
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Ik vind het forum al langer destructief
<leoquant> het wordt hier nauwlijks persoonlijk
<leoquant> RawChid, ik ook
<leoquant> ik hou van to the point
<leoquant> recht voor z'n raap
<leoquant> en vooral: ubuntu
<RawChid> Menselijkheid naar elkaar toe
<leoquant> uh (l)ubuntu
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> RawChid, wij hebben ook even aan elkaar moeten wennen nietwaar? maar op irc zet je dat direct weer recht toch?
<OerHeks> Ik zeg ook al langer, een forum in huidige stijl is uit de tijd, kijk naar askubuntu, dat is in mijn ogen veel duidelijker.
<leoquant> OerHeks, ask is de toekomst
<leoquant> geweldig medium
<OerHeks> onzin reacties krijgen 6 pixels lettertype, gewaardeerde reacties groot
<leoquant> juist
<OerHeks> en geen reklame onder een reactie
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik haal heel veel kennis weg van ask
<leoquant> en #ubuntu-nl soms
<leoquant> (conky oplossing laatst)
<leoquant> iptables generator etc
<leoquant> OerHeks, ask is wel soms erg streng hoor...:)
<leoquant> hoe noem je dat?
<leoquant> zelfreinigend?
<leoquant> ツ
<trijntje> zou wel leuk zijn om ask ubuntu nl te hebben inderdaad, ze zijn er wel mee bezig
<trijntje> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/5342/translations-foreign-language-support-for-ask-ubuntu
<leoquant> trijntje, goed nieuws
<leoquant> moeten we er een team vanuit ubuntu-nl opzetten?
<trijntje> leoquant: voeg gerust een reactie toe als je een nl ask ubunt wilt hebben ;) Ik zit zelf niet op ask, dus ik heb verder niet gereageerd
<trijntje> als het onder de loco zou hangen hoeven ze minder bang te zijn voor een gebrek aan controle op nederlandstalige posts
<leoquant> ja idd
<leoquant> vanuit het uds is dit idee ontstaan lees ik?
<leoquant> ik ga verder mijn verhaal over mwanzo
<leoquant> later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-30
<hannie> dag leoquant Als je even hebt wil ik iets vragen over inschrijven voor workshops
<leoquant> hallo hannie vertel!
<hannie> ha leoquant ff linkje ophalen
<hannie> Op pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/VirtueleMachinesInleiding zie ik geen Bewerken staan, terwijl ik wel ingelogd ben
<hannie> Het is een vastliggende pagina
<leoquant> o...even kijken, vastliggende is niet ok
<hannie> leoquant, andere wikipagina's kan ik wel bewerken
<hannie> Ik ben wel ingelogd met mijn LP-account (niet SSO)
<leoquant> ik ben aan het kijken
<leoquant> ik kan die page wel bewerken
<leoquant> ik vergelijk het even met elkaar
<leoquant> moment
<hannie> kan het iets te maken hebben met mijn LP-account (geen SSO-account)?
<hannie> Ik kan wel http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop bewerken
<leoquant> hmm ik zie het niet...:/
<hannie> Als ik klik op . http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/StartPagina?action=newaccount krijg ik:
<hannie> Forbidden
<hannie> No MoinAuth in auth list
<leoquant> dat kan wel kloppen
<hannie> leoquant, het is geen ramp. Ik wilde me gewoon inschrijven voor een cursusje ;)
<leoquant> ja dat moet iedereen kunnen hannie  bedankt voor het melden
<hannie> Maar dat lukt dus niet. Ik kan wel gewoon aanwezig zijn
<hannie> leoquant, en jij bedankt voor je tijd
<leoquant> hannie, je had voorheen wel een wiki account inlog code?
<leoquant> (ouderwetse manier?)
<hannie> ja, maar die moest ik wijzigen in een LP-account
<hannie> Ik heb net gelezen dat SSO de LP-accounts gaat vervangen, maar de LP-accounts moeten nog wel werken
<leoquant> ufw workshop kun je wel bij...
<hannie> ook niet
<leoquant> ik kijk er straks nog naar, misschien met johan ofzo
<hannie> tenminste, niet bewerken om in te schrijven
<leoquant> ik heb wel vaker fouten gemaakt met vastliggende pagina's en community/open pages
<hannie> misschien wil je, als je tijd hebt, eens kijken wat het probleem is?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop  community moest er altijd tussen
<hannie> Ik zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuFirewall
<leoquant> klopt, maar die page kun je wel editten hannie ?
<leoquant> of begreep ik je verkeerd
<leoquant> want dan is dat de oplossing==>community
<hannie> Nee dus, ook een vastliggende pagina, net als de andere workshop
<leoquant> ik maak het in orde
<hannie> leoquant, idd dat moest er tussen. De links moeten dus even worden aangepast
<hannie> Dank voor je hulp
<hannie> Ach, te vroeg gejuicht. Ik kwam op de hulppagina van ufw terecht.
<leoquant> gek hannie in de links staat community er tussen.
<hannie> Nog een keer: ik klik op Inleiding tot ufw (in Workshop)
<leoquant> vanuit workshops bedoel ik
<hannie> dan kom ik op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuFirewall
<hannie> en da's nie goe
<hannie> vanuit http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop gedaan
<leoquant> das de bedoeling hannie
<leoquant> de inleiding tot de stof staat vaak gewoon op de ubuntu-nl wiki
<leoquant> de eerste rode kleurige link verwijst naar de inschrijcving
<leoquant> rood*
<hannie> Nogmaals: in /Workshop is een kolom Workshop onder Seizoen 2012-2013
<hannie> Daar klik ik op Inleiding tot ufw of Inleiding tot Virtuele machines
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Dan kom ik hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/VirtueleMachinesInleiding
<hannie> En die pagina is dus vastliggend, waardoor ik niet kan inschrijven
<leoquant> maar die zijn vastliggend
<hannie> Ja, vastliggend, dus niet te bewerken, dus kan ik niet inschrijven
<leoquant> ja maar ik zou dat toch al veranderen?
<leoquant> ik denk dat het duidelijk is
<leoquant> alleen zie ik de oplossing nog niet :P
<hannie> leoquant, hoe kan het dan dat anderen wel kunnen inschrijven? Ligt het aan mijn account?
<leoquant> geen idee nog....
<hannie> ok, np, ik kom gewoon naar de cursus
<hannie> als ik tijd heb....
<leoquant> ツ precies, maar ik ga het wel uitzoeken
<hannie> leoquant, nog iets. Er staat woensdag 1 december 2012, maar 1 december 2012 is een zaterdag
<leoquant> Inleiding tot Virtuele machines
<leoquant> 	
<leoquant> Virtuele machines uitgelegd, hoe te gebruiken etc.
<leoquant> 	
<leoquant> Timo
<leoquant> 	
<leoquant> Zaterdag 1 december 19:30 - 20:30*
<hannie> Woensdag 1 December 2012 19.30-20.30
<hannie> Workshop leider: Timo
<leoquant> zaterdag 1 December 2012 19.30-20.30
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant>  Zaterdag 01-12-12
<leoquant> 	
<leoquant> 19:30-20:30 CET
<leoquant> 	
<leoquant> Nee
<hannie> Ik zit dus kennelijk op een hele vreemde pagina :(
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/VirtueleMachinesInleiding
<leoquant> Als je een account maakt op de wiki kan je de pagina bewerken en je naam op de lijst zetten. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/StartPagina?action=newaccount
<leoquant> chaos
<leoquant> nogmaals ik kijk er naar en bedankt voor het melden
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> hannie, ik heb er hulp bij nodig van een wiki mens
<leoquant> ik kom er niet uit
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> tot later, even huishoudeijk nu....
<hannie> dag leoquant
<leoquant> nee ik blijf...
<hannie> ik zie het wel
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> ja idd
<leoquant> fijn iemand die scherp leest/meedenkt thx
<hannie> Nou, het is meer een kwestie van frustratie dat ik mij niet in kan schrijven :(
<hannie> Ik kan er niet goed tegen als iets niet lukt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-01
<Timo> morge leoquant
<leoquant> hee Timo
<Timo> vanavond is de 'grote dag' hè ;)
<leoquant> vanmiddag brengt commandoline jfl üp"
<leoquant> ik ben er vanavond niet bij helaas
<Timo> hopen dat het dit keer wel werkt
<Timo> vorige keer klapte 't eruit...
<leoquant> ja, dar gaan we van uit
<Timo> ik heb er alle vertrouwen in :P
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<leoquant> we kunnen vragen of de workshop aankondiging op het forum board geplaatst mag worden?
<leoquant> bij aankondigingen bedoel ik
<Timo> Zou leuk zijn
<Timo> vraag jij het of vraag ik het?
<leoquant> zal ik het in team gedeelte vragen?
<Timo> doe maar
<Timo> in opmerkingen/vragen
<leoquant> ok
<Timo> jammer trouwens dat je vraag om me volledig mod te maken werd afgewezen... Maar niettemin bedankt voor de poging!
<leoquant> zo, ja datis aan het team idd
<leoquant> maar vragen mag altijd nietwaar?
<Timo> daarom ;)
<leoquant> zit jij frequent in #ubuntu-nl?
<leoquant> dan zou daar ook even een opmerking geplaatst kunnen worden
<leoquant> over je workshop
<Timo> Dat kan
<leoquant> dat heb ik wel vaker gedaan overigens
<leoquant> meestal redelijk vlak voor het begin
<Timo> doe dat maar, het trekt wel bezoekers!
<leoquant> om 19.00 kan ik dat wel doen idd
<leoquant> daarna ben ik offline
<leoquant> johanvd bedankt
<leoquant> ツ
<Timo> jammer, maar het zij zo hè ;)
<leoquant> je workshop staat bij het nieuws nu Timo
<Timo> ik zie het
<Timo> leuk!
<leoquant> das mooi werk zeg
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> tot later...
<Timo> later
<commandoline> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<Timo> zo =)
<Timo> commandoline: heb je even een linkje naar JFL?
<Timo> commandoline: ping
<Timo> StefandeVries: kun jij bij JFL?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, en ik kan het nu ook even niet uitproberen.
<Timo> ok
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JustForLearning
<JFL> Les gestart
<Timo> hatseflats :P
<JFL> timo.diedering: is iedereen er?
<JFL> timo.diedering: Beetje jammer wel
<JFL> hannie2: sorry, ik ben al verhuisd
<JFL> timo.diedering: mooi
 * trijntje mag er niet in :(
<JFL> hannie2: dag r0n
<Timo> je kunt ook #ubuntu-nl-klas joinen trijntje
<trijntje> zie het al, er moet een / achter die link die je gaf
<JFL> hannie2: begin maar wat mij betreft
<commandoline> Mooie workshop, Timo. :)
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> ah, dat wilde ik net even vragen :)
<Timo> Beetje jammer van de crashes bij iedereen
<Timo> maar het zij zo
<Timo> Waar vinden wij de logs commandoline
<commandoline> hij staat al online, maar ik zal 'm nog even een mooie URL geven eerst.
<Timo> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/log/2012-12-01T19:24:43.995980
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/log/Workshop%20virtuele%20machines%20door%20Timo,%202012-12-01
<commandoline> (de eerste link werkt niet meer ;))
<commandoline> Timo: nog opmerkingen over JFL die ik mee moet nemen voor een volgende keer?
<Timo> de connectie klapte er zo af en toe uit
<Timo> en het vraag antwoord lay out, ziet er prima uit op JFL maar op IRC...
<commandoline> mja, aan dat laatste is weinig te doen
<commandoline> je weet nooit waneer een vraag/antwoord-combinatie 'klaar' is, dus je kan het nooit in een groepje verzenden
<commandoline> Timo: over de verbinding, was dat tegelijk met dat je op IRC offline ging of niet?
<Timo> één keer, maar het is iets van 4 keer gebeurd
<commandoline> mja, je bent op IRC maar 2x offline geweest.
<commandoline> het zou wel kunnen dat je internetverbinding wat instabiel was en dat je dat op IRC minder snel merkt dan via de webapp. De server is namelijk de laatste 3 kwartier niet offline geweest (vanaf toen keek ik mee).
<commandoline> nog langer, trouwens.
<hannie> Timo, ik wilde even melden dat Gedeelde map toevoegen gelukt is in gast
<Timo> mooi =)
<OerHeks> en hier ook niet meer
<Guest54851> Hi, hoe gaat het hier?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-29
<Soul-Sing> zo even internet bankieren...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-11-24
<Fermata> Ik kreeg dit in de mail:
<Fermata> Hello ubuntu-nl-mwanzo team,
<Fermata> On 2014-12-01, 7 days from now, the membership
<Fermata> of ubuntu-nl-mwanzo (ubuntu-nl-mwanzo) (which you are
<Fermata> the owner of) in the Ubuntu Nederland gemeenschap (ubuntu-nl-community) Launchpad team
<Fermata> is due to expire.
<Fermata> Ik wist niet dat ik owner was geworden van het team.
<Fermata> Ik zal het lidmaatschap verlengen zodra ik thuis ben.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-12-03
<AvE_> loco?
<AvE_> is dat niet gek in het spaans? :D
